# Der Cube Attention Thread



## El-Chico (19. März 2010)

Hi, da es ja zu jedem Cube einen Thread gibt nur nicht zum Attention, mach ich mal einen auf.

Habe ich geschmacksverrirung oder wieso gefällt mir das Bike? Im Netz hab ich grad ein paar negative Bewertungen zu dem Bike gefunden.

Mir ist zwar klar dass man mit dem Bike kein Downhill fahren kann, aber ich habe es mal im Wald getestet und ich fand es relativ angenehm...

Bin ich allein mit der Meinung?


----------



## Stan_Ef (19. März 2010)

Nö, damit bist du nicht alleine.

Ich habe ein 2010-er Atttention für meine bessere Hälfte gekauft.

Man muss halt wissen, für welchen Einsatz das Bike konzipiert wurde und es dementsprechend einsetzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Chico (20. März 2010)

Für was genau wurde das Bike denn konzipiert?

Meiner Meinung nach für Anfänger die auf normalen Walwegen fahren oder?


----------



## Stan_Ef (20. März 2010)

Ja, dafür benutzen wir es ja auch.

Meine Freundin ist auch eher der Typ "gemächliches dahingleiten auf gerader Strecke".

Und dafür ist das eigentlich ideal.

Downhill oder sowas ist natürlich tabu...

Btw. die Gabel reicht dafür vollkommen aus.

Lediglich die Giffe habe ich bisher gegen geschraubte getauscht und die vordere Bremse bau ich auf 203mm um...


----------



## Dämon__ (20. März 2010)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> und die vordere Bremse bau ich auf 203mm um...



Wer braucht den so eine dicke Scheibe, wenn die kein DH fährt?


----------



## Stan_Ef (20. März 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wer braucht den so eine dicke Scheibe, wenn die kein DH fährt?



Ich, da ich nicht unbedingt zu den Leichtgewichten zähle, das Bike ab und zu mal in der Stadt bewege und bei 160mm-Scheiben die Beläge bei mir sehr schnell verglasen....

Zumal die Spielzeugscheiben ******* aussehen...


----------



## Dämon__ (20. März 2010)

Du weist aber das du die Garantie verlierst wenn du die verbaust, hast du schon geprüft ob das deine Gabel überhaupt mit macht?


----------



## Stan_Ef (20. März 2010)

Ich lasse ja vom Händler schrauben.

Und der hat das alles abgesegnet (hab ich bei meinem AMS und LTD schon so gehandhabt).


----------



## Quator94 (20. März 2010)

Darf ich mich mit meinem Analog dazugesellen?


----------



## Magic21 (20. März 2010)

Ja, so ein Attention springt schon ganz gut.







Und im Winter auf Eis perfekt.






Gruss Magic21


----------



## Snoerre (21. März 2010)

Hab das Attention 2010 und bin voll zufrieden. Bin damit meißt im Wald unterwegs und es wird auch öfter mal etwas härter rangenommen.
 Für den Preis ein gutes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Chico (21. März 2010)

Ich war jetzt mal übers Wochenende mit dem Bike in der Pfalz und hatte meinen Spaß 

Einmal stand ich zwar bis zu den Pedalen im Schlamm und steckte fest, aber das Bike hat für mich vollständig das gehalten, was ich mir von ihm versprochen hatte.


----------



## LloydBergs (5. April 2010)

Na das freut mich aber.... ein Cube Attention Thread!

Ich hab auch eins  von 2008 mit der hayes stroker ryde bremse. Bin auch äußerst zufrieden mit dem Bike. 
Hab mir aber ne andere Gabel besorgt, hab sie in gutem Zustand gebraucht gekauft, ne Rock Shox Recon 351 ist da nun drauf. Als nächstes planen ich andere Laufräder und dann soll es das auch gewesen sein.

Ich mach die Tage mal paar Bilder und setzt die hier rein, würde mich auch freuen von euren Attention's was zu sehen.

Grüße


----------



## Snoerre (5. April 2010)

werd auch mal ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## Snoerre (5. April 2010)




----------



## ecbguerilla (5. April 2010)

Hier auch mal meins, ist aber momentan nur ne arbeitswegmaschine, geändert wurde: 
Griffe
Gabel Rock Shox Tora SoloAir
Lenker
Pedale
Reifen Schwalbe Big Apple


----------



## LloydBergs (5. April 2010)

so hab ichs mal gekauft:






und so eine hab ich bei ebay geschossen als Single Air und montiert:







und hier das nächste Projekt. Passt ganz gut zum attention wie ich finde:





Freu mich schon drauf wenns fertig ist. Und werde euch natürlich dran teilhaben lassen.

Außerdem hab ich mir n Paar Shimano XT Klicks dran gemacht und Nobby Nic Reifen vorne und hinten.
Leider hab ich die Nobbys mit Drahtgeflecht, die sollen irgendwann wieder weichen. Weil der Laufradsatz nicht nur ein optisches Leckerchen sein soll sondern Gewicht an der rotierenden Masse eingespart weden soll. Drum ein paar Faltreifen und XXLight Schläuche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggot83 (20. April 2010)

Das Bild stammt vom Tag der Ankunft. Mittlerweile ist es fleißig im Einsatz.

Und ich bereue keine Sekunde es gekauft zu haben!



Mfg


----------



## John 117 (20. April 2010)

Und meins


----------



## Stan_Ef (21. April 2010)

Hier mal meins am letzen Wochenende:





Bin soweit damit zufrieden, nur die vordere Bremse braucht dringend eine Aufrüstung...


----------



## Snoerre (21. April 2010)

Da schließ ich mich  an, die Bremsen könnten etwas mehr aus sich machen


----------



## Ffox1 (17. August 2010)

Hi,

mal eine Frage an die Fachleute. Kann ein gebrauchtes Cube Attention von 2008 mit den hydr. Scheibenbremsen von Shimano und der Suntour XCM lo 80 in gutem Zustand fÃ¼r etwa 350 â¬ gebraucht kaufen. Ist der Preis ok oder wÃ¼rdet ihr mir da eher ein Bike wie das im Link angehÃ¤ngte fÃ¼r knapp 400 â¬ neu empfehlen?
Danke im Voraus

Der Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110565504220&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mtblukas (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe auch ein cube attention. Ich finde es für den Preis hammer. 

Hab mir gestern ne rock shox reba für 200(!!) Euro ersteigert.

Was meint ihr ist das Bike mit ner Reba und Xt Schaltwerk vergleichbar mit dem Cube LTD. Team? Schon oder?

Wie viel würdet ihr für ein Cube Attention mit ner Reba und nem XT Schaltwerk verlangen wenn ihr es verkaufen würdet?

Lukas

Ich stell auch mal Bilder rein wenn ich die neue Gabel hab.


----------



## Mex4711 (16. Dezember 2010)

ich habs auch seit ca. drei Wochen und muss sagen dass man bei dem Preis nicht Meckern kann. Werd aber noch die Gabel tauschen.
Mag vorallem die Farbe, habs in black n green....


----------



## bumbklaatt (8. Februar 2011)

Habe seit heute auch ein neues 2011er Attention in Schwarz / Weiss. Hatte eigentlich vor, mir ein Acid zu kaufen. Der Händler meinte aber, dass die Hayes Bremsen des Acids öfter Probleme machen sollen als die Shimano des Attentions. Auf einmal waren es nur noch die SLX Shifter und einige Kleinigkeiten, die am Acid besser sind. Hab mich dann dazu entschieden, die 100 Euro zu sparen und dafür noch nen Helm und nen Schloss gekauft.


----------



## Chiccoli (9. Februar 2011)

hier mal mein kurzer letzes jahr am gardasee im sturzflug vom tremalzo mit seinem attention. 

aktuell fährt er ein trek 6.7. das cube ist ihm mittlerweile zu klein.

wenn also jemand interesse an nem 2009'er attention hat soll er sich melden ^^





Cube Attention​


----------



## mtblukas (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Just-in (8. März 2011)

Hey,

@mtbluklas:

Wie hast du deine Griffe da drann gegrigt , sieht super aus.
Wieviel haben die gekostet?

Gruß


----------



## mtblukas (8. März 2011)

Griffe? Meine die ich jetzt dran habe sind noch gar nicht auf dem Bild drauf!

Meine jetzigen: 





Meinst du vll. die Barends?

Das sind die von Cube!

Die kosten 35â¬:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k441/cube.html?od=&ft=1

Lg

P.S: Hast du jetzt auch ein Attention?


----------



## Just-in (8. März 2011)

Hey,

danke.
Waren die Barends und die Griffe schon von anfang an am MTB?
Weil zumindest von diesem Jahr sehen die Griffe ja ganz anders aus , nicht mit den Ringen am Ende der Griffe.

Nein, wollte mir erst ein Analog holen habe mich jetzt aber für das aktuelle Cude Acid grün-mattschwarz entschieden. Bin gerade am rumtelefonieren wer es alles in 22 Zoll in der Umgebung stehen hat...

Gruß


----------



## mtblukas (8. März 2011)

hast du jetzt die griffe oder die barends gemeint?

Beides, noch mehr an meinem Bike, war nicht von Anfang an dran:

Federgabel Reba
Ich hab jetzt auch die avid Elixir R
Sattelklemme in rot
Reifen
Flaschenhalter weiß
Griffe
Barends
Ahead-Kappe rot

Ja das wars glaub ich 

Also das sind die Griffe, aus dem gleichen shop hab ich auch die sattelklemme:

http://www.sixpack-racing.com/shop/...ACK---Griffe-Fingertrix-glow-in-the-dark.html

Lg Lukas

wo wohnst du?


----------



## Just-in (8. März 2011)

Ich hab beides gemeint 
Wirklich coole Seite !
Deine Reifen, wie sind die? Waren die Smart Sam nicht so gut oder haben sie nicht für deine Fahrbedingungen ausgereicht?
Vielleicht hole ich mir die Rocket Ron....

Ich wohne in Fulda.


----------



## mtblukas (8. März 2011)

Ja find ich auch-> alles so schön bunt 

ja weil hier in meiner Gegend gibt es 2 shops die Cube Bikes haben.

Lg


----------



## Kon-sti (20. März 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe irgendwie ein Problem mit meinem Attention:
Während dem fahren macht das irgendwie so komische Geräusche an der Hinteren Scheibe. Aus meinem Mtb-Verein, der Mechaniker hat gesagt dass das daran liegt, weil Dreck und Staub an die Bremsklötze gekommen ist und jetzt nicht mehr beide beim bremsen bremsen, sondern nur einer. 
Habt ihr das Problem auch?

Es wundert mich halt ein bisschen, weil eigentlich ist es ja normal das ein Mtb dreckig wird und da kann ja auch schonmal Staub oder Dreck an die Bremsklötze kommen, oder?

LG Konsti


----------



## mtblukas (20. März 2011)

Ja das war bei mir auch.

Jetzt habe ich mir eine neue Bremse gekauft. Avid Elixir R mit der habe ich aber noch mehr Probleme.

Erst musste ich sie wieder zurückschicken weil sie undicht war und jetzt hab ich sie nochmal entlüften lassen, was aber nichts gebracht hat. Der Händler meinte 2 Wochen keine Bremse und 60 da kann ich mir doch eine neue kaufen. Also habe ich die Bremse jetzt wieder zurückgeschickt und holl mir eine andere. Ja sie war gebraucht aber gebraucht heißt in meinen Augen das sie  noch geht. 

Naja vll. kannst du es mal damit probieren den Bremssattel und die Beläge auszubauen und dann alles gründlich zu reinigen. 

Lg Lukas


----------



## Kon-sti (20. März 2011)

Ok werde ich mal ausprobieren, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (20. März 2011)

Ja und die Kolben GANZ zurückdrücken. 

Aber es währe vll. gut die Kolben bei einem Fachmann zu reinigen lassen.


----------



## Kon-sti (20. März 2011)

Ja, ich glaube ich bringe das Mtb morgen mal zum Händler und lass den das machen. Nicht das ich da noch mehr kaputt mache, als schon ist.


----------



## mtblukas (20. März 2011)

Jop weil die Kolben sind ja auch sehr Spröde. Der kriegt das schon wieder hin.

Oder gleich neue Bremse


----------



## Kon-sti (24. März 2011)

Dann habe ich nochmal eine Frage:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Fritzz-Griffe-Schraubgriffe-schwarz/dp/B004FNDOOM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1300961297&sr=8-1"]Cube Fritzz II Grip Griffe Schraubgriffe schwarz/grün: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Passen die Griffe auch an´s Attention? 
Ich glaube nicht, weil da steht ja Cube-Fritzz, oder ist das egal?

LG Konsti


----------



## Stan_Ef (24. März 2011)

Klar passen die, habe die bei mir ja auch verbaut.

Kosten bei meinem lokalen Dealer übrigens nur 10,99...


----------



## mtblukas (24. März 2011)

Klar auf jeden Fall gehen die.

Du kannst jeden Griff hinbauen oder täusche ich mich da?

Lg Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (24. März 2011)

hab die fritzz griffe auch bei mir am bike. sind mega geil wie ich finde, aber schau mal nach anderen preisen, hab auch nur 10 bezahlt

edit:
wo wir hier bei geräuschen sind, mein rad macht neuerdings auch komische laute.
schätze es ist die kette... diese scheint zu klimpern oder so, jedesmal wenn ich nen kleinen hügel, wurzel oder bordsten mitnehme... naja, muss das bike jetzt eh bald mal endlich zur ersten inspektion bringen.
hab da schon glaub ich bissel lang gewartet...


----------



## Diddo (26. März 2011)

Ich zeig meins dann auch mal:








Diese hübschen weißen Bremszangen...  Griffe sind auch gegen Lock-On Griffe getauscht und Unterschiede zum "normalen" 2010er Attention sind Julie HP, Minute LTD und das XT-Schaltwerk.

Damit ich zufrieden bin fehlen mir gerade nur neue Laufrädern und vielleicht noch 'ne R7 Pro


----------



## Kon-sti (27. März 2011)

Bist du mit der Julie HP zufrieden? 
Und wie viel hast du für die bezahlt?


----------



## Diddo (27. März 2011)

Gezahlt habe ich 699,- für die modifizierte Version von Rabe bei der eben die Julie HP mit weißen Zangen und 180er Scheiben, die Minute LTD usw. schon dabei waren. Nach 13 Jahren mit Magura Felgenbremsen muss ich sagen, dass die Julie mich begeistert: Dosierbarkeit ist prima und sie hat mich bislang immer zum Stillstand gebracht.  Außerdem sind die weißen Zangen doch einfach geil  Zusammengefasst: Ich mag sie


----------



## Kon-sti (1. April 2011)

Ok, kann ich mir eh nicht leisten. 

Dadurch dass ich mir erst ein iPhone 4 gegönnt habe, habe ich nun eh relativ wenig Geld.


----------



## Diddo (1. April 2011)

Äh, die Julie an sich kostet doch Aftermarket um die 90 pro Rad, nur gibts die dann eben nur mit schwarzer Zange. Das Bike kostete die 699


----------



## Kon-sti (4. April 2011)

Achso, das ist natürlich schon um einiges billiger, dann überlege ich mir dass nochmal. 
Hast du die Julie HP im Internet gekauft oder bein deinem Händler?


----------



## Diddo (4. April 2011)

Das Bike ist ein Cube Attention Midseason 2010 von Rabe in München, das ist bis auf die Griffe und mittlerweile die Laufräder komplett von der Stange.


----------



## ftd (4. April 2011)

Oha... ein Attention thread...

hab auch noch eins stehen. modelljahr 2006.







mittlerweile zum als schlechtwetterrad und stadtschlampe genutzt.

allerdings ist ein komlett neuaufbau geplant. rahmen bleibt erhalten. der rest wird getauscht. ich bin mir nur mit den farben der komponetten nicht sicher. rote aktzente? schwarze x.0 kurbel mit rotem decal? schaltwerk ebenfalls x.0 mit rotem decal? schwarze gabel? silberner vorbau? oder doch gleich rahmen neu lakieren? hat aber so gut wie keine gebrauchsspuren...


----------



## Mex4711 (5. April 2011)

sehr hübsch...
würde bei neuaufbau versuchen der Linie des rahmens treu bleiben und was die anbauteile angeht richtung silber und rot zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (6. April 2011)

wo liegt eurer Meinung nach das Einsetzgebiet fürs Attention, bzw. was fahrt ihr alles damit?

ich denke das man neben der ein oder anderen Tour auch trails fahren kann. Mal ein Sprung über ne kleine wurzel sollte das Bikle doch auch wegstecken. oder täusche ich mich da?
ist doche in MTB....


----------



## Diddo (6. April 2011)

Eisdielentouren! 

Unter der Woche fahre ich momentan primär Straße mit Kojaks um Kondition aufzubauen und am Wochenende kommt dann der "gute" LRS drauf und es geht durch den Wald. Der bislang "größte" Sprung von mir war eine Erosionsschutzsperre die ich irgendwie tiefer eingeschätzt hatte. Gute 30cm hoch und 2m weit gings also nichts wildes. Da habe ich meinem alten Bike mit Starrgabel deutlich schlimmere Dinge zugemutet aber ich merke auch, dass man oft hört, dass ohne Fully und 130mm Federweg eigentlich nicht abseits von 100% glatten Waldwegen geht. Da fragt man sich auch immer wieder wie man bloß vor Gustav M jemals zum stehen gekommen ist... Einziger Kritikpunkt bislang: nach rund 600km brauch ich 'ne neue Kette und die Kassette löst sich auch schon auf - fragt mich bitte nicht wie ich das geschafft habe.


----------



## Mex4711 (7. April 2011)

naja gut, mein tretlager ist im ar**h


----------



## Kon-sti (9. April 2011)

So, jetzt stelle ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem "angeschlagenem" Cube inÂ´s Forum.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/870979



Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. Es ist nur das Schaltauge gebrochen was um die 15â¬ kostet.

( Normalerweise ist da noch ein Strebenschutz von Cube drauf, der wurde aber vorrÃ¼bergehend abgemacht. )

LG Konsti


----------



## mtblukas (9. April 2011)

Wie kann sowas passieren 

naja wenn es nicht mehr ist is es ja nochmal gut ausgegangen..


----------



## Diddo (9. April 2011)

Ah, noch ein Rechtsträger


----------



## mtblukas (9. April 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ah, noch ein Rechtsträger


----------



## Diddo (9. April 2011)

Na, der Schnellspanner...


----------



## mtblukas (9. April 2011)

Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kon-sti (9. April 2011)

Also wir sind durch den Wald gefahren und da habe ich nur noch ein Krachen gehört und gesehen wie die ganze Schaltung abgerissen war.
Mein Händler hat gemeint, dass es nochmal gut ausgegangen ist. Weil es könnte auch passieren dass die abgerissene Schaltung in die Speichen kommt. Dann hätte ich ne neue Schaltung, neues Schaltauge, und ein neues Laufrad gebraucht. 
Das wäre teuer geworden... 

Hab´s heute vom Händler abgeholt. Perfekt! 

Perfektes Wetter noch dazu, also kann ich am Wochenende mal wieder so richtig fahren! 

LG Konsti


----------



## Mex4711 (10. April 2011)

jear, krass...
dashalb hab ich imm er min. ein Schlatauge in meiner Bike-schrauber-kiste


----------



## Teebeutel (11. April 2011)

hallo allerseits, ich habe mich soeben registriert um mal ein paar wichtige fragen zum cube attention loszuwerden.

zunächsteinmal ich bin im besitz eines cube attention model 2010 welches ich mir Oktober 2010 zugelegt habe. Farbe schwarz/weiss.

das bike habe ich derzeit im original zustand ausser einer flaschenhalterung von RIB Cage Specialized in schwarz und natürlich noch eine passende flasche dazu. soweit so gut.

die tage kommt noch ein kettenstrebenschutz da die aufgeklebte folie von cube nur einen kleinen bereich abdeckt und ich schon zwei lackschäden bis zum aluminium habe. ist wahrscheinlich während der fahrt die kette gegen die strebe gekommen und hat dabei diese zwei kleinen flecken verursacht.

das wars auch mit der liste der erweiterungen.

so nun zu meinem bike:

da ich aus der region AHREIFEL komme (umgebung Bad Neuenahr Ahrweiler) fahre ich auch sehr gern über die WEinberge und auch durch die Wälder. Das Bike funktionoiert bisher tadellos und ich habe bisher geschätzt ca. 150km drauf. bin den winter über garnicht gefahren, seid dem ich aber nun runkeeper auf meinem handy nutze fahre ich regelmäßig meine runden.

nun zu den fragen:

1. meine vorderbremse quitsch beim betätigen, ich werde das mal noch einige zeit beobachten weil ich gelesen habe das die bremse sich erstmals einbremsen muss 

2. beim schnelleren fahren im wald oder auf asphalt kommt ein leichtes quitschen vom vorder rad. ob es jetzt das rad ist oder doch die bremse weiss ich nicht. das rad ist stabil in der halterung drinnen und es wackelt auch nicht.

3. lackabspliterung an der kettenstrebe. schlimm? falls ja was tun? versiegeln etc? kettenstrebenschutz ist bestellt und kommt die tage an

4. sprünge mit dem attention? mit sprüngen meine ich wenn ich durch das ahrtal vor allem in den weinbergen am fahren bin gibt es oft hügelchen in der straße wo man ca 20-40cm vom boden abhebt und für ca. 50-1m in der luft ist. wie sieht das mit dem attention aus? steckt das bike diese belastung locker weg?

5. sind die original reifen vom cube "schwalb xxxxxxx" für wald fahrten und steinige wege in ordnung oder doch lieber etwas breitere reifen kaufen? ein freund fährt ein cube reaction model 2009 und bei ihm sind größere reifen drauf als bei mir.

ich hoffe das ist nicht zu viel für den anfang! danke im voraus


----------



## mtblukas (11. April 2011)

Also erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. 

1. Gegen das quietschen kannst du nichts machen. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm.

2. Wird auch die Bremse sein denke ich.

3. Das sieht halt nur nicht so gut aus. Ich warte auch auf meinen Strebenschutz weil meine Strebe auch schon lackabplatzer hat.

4. Ich springe auch mit dem Attention. Auch so von der Höhe und Weite. Ich habe vorne einen leichten Höhenschlag drin. weis nich obs vom jumpen kommt. aber die laufräder sind ja auch nicht die besten.

5. Ich habe auch neue Reifen drauf. Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph beide in 2.25

lg Lukas


----------



## Diddo (11. April 2011)

Ein Tropfen Klarlack auf die Lackschäden und du kannst auch beruhigt durch den Winter fahren. Ich hätte da sonst bedenken, dass mir das Salz das Alu wegfrisst. Hab übrigens auch 2 Lackschäden an der gleichen Strebe 

Bei mir zerlegt sich derweil die Manitou Minute LTD. Wenn ich die Vorderradbremse ziehe reißt es regelmäßíg den Schnellspanner nach unten in Richtung Ausfallende.


----------



## Teebeutel (11. April 2011)

super vieln dank für die schnelle antwort:

zu 3: die beiden kleinen blank liegenden flecken sind ziemlich weit in der innenseite sodas diese kaum bi sgar nicht auffallen nu rhalt eben weiss ich nicht ob ich diese vor korrosion schützensollte also mit einem spray oder einer lackschicht etc.

zu 4: also kann ich davon ausgehen das mein attention nicht bei meinem ersten sprung sich in zwei teilt?

zu 5: könntest du bitte kurz darauf eingehen wie das fahrgefühl ist mit den neuen reifen?


puuuuuuuuuuuuuh eure abkürzungen hier sind für mich neuling der reinste horror


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (11. April 2011)

Welche Abkürzungen ;D ?

3. genauso ist es bei mir auch. Ich lass das aber so ich mach da nix dranrum. Man sieht das eh fast net.

4. Das wird es schon aushalten. Aber vll. können die anderen auch noch was sagen dazu.

5. also in der Kurve habe ich vorne mit dem Nobby viel mehr Grip. Und die Reifen sind auch leichter. Kannst ja mal in der sufu (Suchfunktion ) schauen was die anderen über die reifen sagen.

Lg


----------



## Teebeutel (11. April 2011)

danke für die antwort.

also mit den abkürzungen meine ich jetzt nicht dinge wie sufu aber sachen wie Manitou Minute LTD.


----------



## mtblukas (11. April 2011)

Das is ne Gabel.


----------



## Teebeutel (11. April 2011)

hmmmm okay. ich ziemlich neu in der materie und lerne täglich exponenziel bezüglich zum bike thema dazu


----------



## mtblukas (11. April 2011)

Ist doch gut so.


----------



## Diddo (11. April 2011)

Springen mit dem Attention... Naja, ich bin am oberen Ende des empfohlenen Gewichts für die X455 Felgen die ich z.Zt. fahre und mein Bike lebt noch, auch wenn ich mal kleinere Sprünge übersehe. Klar, für den Bikepark ist es nichts, aber wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben: Früher konnte man auch XC/Tour ohne irgendwelche Federungen fahren.


----------



## mtblukas (11. April 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Springen mit dem Attention... Naja, ich bin am oberen Ende des empfohlenen Gewichts für die X455 Felgen die ich z.Zt. fahre und mein Bike lebt noch, auch wenn ich mal kleinere Sprünge übersehe. Klar, für den Bikepark ist es nichts, aber wie bereits weiter oben geschrieben: Früher konnte man auch XC/Tour ohne irgendwelche Federungen fahren.



seh ich auch so..


----------



## Teebeutel (11. April 2011)

ja super, also ich muss mir jetzt mal absolut keinen kopf machen wenn ich mal downhill fahre und für paar cm abhebe. das freut mich, ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir auch von dem cube attention auch nichts anderes vorgestellt denn immerhin kostet es an geld, ist ja schließlich kein aldi oder rewe etc. bike.  

achja noch eine frage hätt ich mit wie viel bar sind eure reifen gefüllt?


----------



## Diddo (11. April 2011)

Bedingt durch mein Gewicht und 17mm Maulweite bei den X455 sind bei Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic je um die 2 bar drin. Auf den mitgelieferten Laufrädern sind Kojak 2.0 die je nach zu erwartender Strecke zwischen 2 und 4 bar haben: Fahr ich mit den Slicks auch mal ein wenig über Feld-/Waldwege sinds eher 2 auf der Straße dann mehr.


----------



## Teebeutel (11. April 2011)

super dann bin ich ja mit meinen 3bar super in der mitte ;-P ein freund meinte "ich habe meine immer stein hart aufgepummt", naja 30min später hatter er einen geplatzen reifen wo wir zusammen durch die weinberge gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (11. April 2011)

Im Gelände wie gesagt eher 2 bar, weil die Reifen einfach besser über kleine Unebenheiten rollen. Im Endeffekt ist es aber eine Geschmacksfrage, eine Gewichtsfrage und natürlich eine Frage der Fahrweise. Auf der Straße habe ich selten über 3 bar und das trotz Slicks.

Stramm aufgepumpte Reifen überlasse ich dann doch eher den Rennradfahrern.


----------



## Teebeutel (12. April 2011)

hat evtl. einer von euch noch ein ghost oder ein cube welches er nicht mehr braucht in der größe ab 22" ? ich suche ein neues bike für meinen bruder 

achja und noch eine frage wie sieht das aus mit dem serivce bei dem bike, also wann sollte ich mal den resten besuch in der werkstatt machen nur aus sicherheit eben.


----------



## Maikey (12. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hab´ da mal ne Frage.
Ich habe mein Attention XT 2010 letztes Jahr im Mai gekauft. 
Hat schon einige km auf dem Buckel. Aber eben viel Waldweg, Schotter, Straße..
Nun steht im August eine Alpenüberquerung an (Albrecht Route von Garmisch zum Gardasee - 6 Tage - 11000 Hm - 450km)
Die Frage ist nun, ist das Bike dafür gut genug?
Was mich aktuell am meisten stört sind die Bremsen. 

Wäre super wenn Ihr mir da Tipps geben könnt bzw. eure Erfahrungen schildert.

Greetz Maikey


----------



## Kon-sti (13. April 2011)

@ Teebeutel,
Also ich würde an deiner Stelle dann so August zur Inspektion und das Fahrrad mal vom Fachmann checken lassen, außer du hast jetzt schon irgendwelche Probleme.
Das mit der quitschenden Bremse hatte ich auch, und dass hat mir mein Händler noch auf Garantie gemacht.

@ Maikey,
Bei den Bremsen hast du Recht, die gefallen mir auch nicht. Meine machen zum Beispiel wenn sie Nass sind Geräusche, oder meine hintere Bremse "blubbert" so komisch...

Also ich weiß nicht ob du Klickis hast, wenn nicht würde ich die dir aufjedenfall für die Alpenüberquerung empfehlen.

Aber sonst denke ich, sollte es eigentlich reichen. 

Fahrt ihr mehr Straße oder Gelände ( also Waldwege, Feldwege usw. ) ?


----------



## mtblukas (13. April 2011)

Kon-sti schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mehr Straße oder Gelände ( also Waldwege, Feldwege usw. ) ?



Trails auch. Und Meistens Wald halt.


----------



## Kon-sti (13. April 2011)

Ich merke halt auch mit meinem Smart Sam dass ich im Wald relativ schnell wegrutsche.
Du bist ja vorne mit Nobby Nic recht zufrieden oder?


----------



## mtblukas (13. April 2011)

Ja der ist gut in Sachen Grip.


----------



## Diddo (13. April 2011)

Ich fahre momentan mehr auf der Straße, Stichworte GA1 und GA2. Deswegen dann auch 2 LRS, einer mit NN/RaRa und einer mit Kojak. Das Attention sieht schon lecker aus mit Slicks. Nachteil ist dann nur, dass die Radtourenfahrer am Wochenende nicht mehr direkt zur Seite fahren weil sie schon aus einigen Metern die Stollen hören.


----------



## Kon-sti (13. April 2011)

Das mit den Stolen gefällt mir.  Wir werden auch immer schon aus ein paar Metern Entfernung gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teebeutel (16. April 2011)

guten abend allerseits,

ich habe heute eine etwas lÃ¤ngere tour hinter mir wollte meine condition etwsa aufpeppen und aus dem grund 90% nur straÃe gefahren. distanz 32,xkm dauer ca. 2h.

nun folgendes problem, mein fahrrad hat ab dem 13km ein komisches brummendes gerÃ¤usch vom vorder rad gegeben. das gerÃ¤usch kommt von der bremse, wenn ich diese wÃ¤hrend der fahrt leicht antippe dann verstummt das gerÃ¤usch und tritt sofort wieder ein wenn ich die bremse los lasse. das gerÃ¤usch schwinden auch wenn ich slalom fahre dann hÃ¶rt man es auch nicht. kÃ¶nnt ihr mir evtl. einen tipp geben was das sein kÃ¶nnte?

achja was ich ganz und gar nicht haben kann ist das mein bike wenn ich es neben mir her schiebe richtig laut quitscht. hÃ¶rt sich an als ob ich ein 5â¬ fahrrad hÃ¤tte. :-(

ich vermute das irgendwas mit meiner vorderbrmese nicht inordnung ist.


----------



## Diddo (17. April 2011)

Und ich sitz mit 'nem geprellten Arm zu Hause Naja gut, ich habe die Schläge aus meinen Laufrädern gemacht und mache mich dann morgen über die Höhenschläge im Zweit-LRS her. Offtopic: Ich hasse Drahtreifen.

Ist irgendwas an der Scheibe oder an den Klötzen? Dreck? Sitzt das Rad noch gerade in der Gabel? Kann sich die Bremsscheibe immer frei drehen? Ich kenne keins der genannten Probleme, aber ich habe ja auch andere Bremsen  Bei mir war nur am Anfang eine Bremsscheibe leicht rum, das gab immer ein fiiiiiep wenn die Scheibe dann geschliffen hat.


----------



## Kon-sti (17. April 2011)

Also ich kenne auch keins der genannten Probleme. Es könnte aber sein dass die Bremsklötze nicht richtig in der Mitte sind. So war es zumindestens bei mir. Danach haben meine Bremsen keine Geräuche mehr gemacht. 


Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage:

Ich fahre am Freitag an den Gardasee und nehme mein Bike mit. Meistens fahren wir, denke ich zumindestens, Aspahlt.
Was braucht man für so Touren im Ausland alles: Werkzeug?  Ersatz Schlauch? ...

LG Konsti


----------



## mtblukas (17. April 2011)

Teebeutel schrieb:


> hat evtl. einer von euch noch ein ghost oder ein cube welches er nicht mehr braucht in der größe ab 22" ? ich suche ein neues bike für meinen bruder
> 
> achja und noch eine frage wie sieht das aus mit dem serivce bei dem bike, also wann sollte ich mal den resten besuch in der werkstatt machen nur aus sicherheit eben.



Mit einem rahmen könnte ich dir dienen. Habe vor auf ein Vollgefedertes umzusteigen.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Diddo (17. April 2011)

Und die >10cm Unterschied in der Rahmengröße kompensiert er dann wie?


----------



## mtblukas (17. April 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Und die >10cm Unterschied in der Rahmengröße kompensiert er dann wie?




????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (17. April 2011)

Er sucht ab 22" und du bietest einen 18" Rahmen an. Das sind 10,16cm (=4") Unterschied


----------



## mtblukas (17. April 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Er sucht ab 22" und du bietest einen 18" Rahmen an. Das sind 10,16cm (=4") Unterschied



Woher willst du wissen das ich ihm ein 18" Zoll anbiete? 

Ich biete ein 20" Zoll an. Damit kann er ja vll. Auch was anfangen. Ich hab ihn halt nur mal fragen wollen. 

Verboten? 

Lg Lukas


----------



## Diddo (17. April 2011)

aaah ok  

Immer diese riesigen Rahmen


----------



## mtblukas (18. April 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> aaah ok
> 
> Immer diese riesigen Rahmen



Ja was meinst du auch warum ich mein Attention verkauf. Der Ramen ist zu groß.

Ich hab mir da so ein Rahmen vom Händler andrehen lassen 

Nur weil er keinen anderen da hatte. 

Einen 20" Rahmen bei 1,70  naja der Händler wollte auch nur verkaufen.


----------



## Diddo (18. April 2011)

Oha, ich war ja schon am überlegen ob ich nicht 16" nehmen sollte und das bei 1,78  Aber ich habe auch kurze Beine  Viel Glück bei deiner Suche.


----------



## mtblukas (18. April 2011)

Ich hab schon 2 Ams Rahmen und ein Radon Rahmen zur Auwahl. aber Dämpfer muss ich noch schauen.

Also wenn du jm. kennst der ein attention rahmen will der soll sich melden.


----------



## pacewade (20. April 2011)

Hallo! 
Gehöre auch zu den vowiegend glücklichen Attention-Bikern. Hab ein 09er in schwarz-grün.

Frage: Werkseitig sind ja SmartSams(2.1) verbaut.. 
Passen auch 2.2er oder noch grössere Schlappen?

Gerade beim Hinterrad sieht es nicht so aus, als ob viel grössere Reifen draufpassen (abstand zu den "rohren" links und rechts) , kann mich aber auch irren..

würde mich über ne kurze info freuen!

danke!


aja.. und was muss ich beachten wenn ich die suntour xcm lockout gabel austauschen möchte gegen etwas besseres? welche maße sind entscheidend und müssen berücksichtigt werden!? danke!


----------



## Tamcey (20. April 2011)

Ich fahre Racing Ralph in 2,25 hinten, da wird es schon eng, passt aber. Breiter geht nicht wirklich und das Laufrad sollte auch schön mittig sein


----------



## Snoerre (21. April 2011)

Hab Rocket Ron 2,25 drauf und bin damit sehr zufrieden, davor bin ich Nobby Nics 2,25 gefahren, war auch super.
Die Suntour Gabel hab ich allerdings gleich am Anfang gegen ne Rock Shox ausgetauscht und auch die Hayes Bremsen gegen Shimano Slx getauscht da ich ständig irgendwelches geschleife hatte.


----------



## pacewade (21. April 2011)

@snoerre


möchte meine suntour xcm auch am liebsten wegschmeissen und gegen was besseres ersetzen.

frage: welche daten sind relavant? meine, jede gabel wird ja sicherlich nicht passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snoerre (21. April 2011)

pacewade schrieb:


> @snoerre
> 
> 
> möchte meine suntour xcm auch am liebsten wegschmeissen und gegen was besseres ersetzen.
> ...



Der Schaftdurchmesser sowie die Schaftlänge sollten beachtet werden. Kommt auf die Rahmengröße an. 
Die Befestigung für die Bremse ist auch wichtig, ob Postmount oder IS2000, hier brauch man dann eventuell nen passenden Adapter. Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, einfach melden.


----------



## Quator94 (21. April 2011)

pacewade schrieb:


> @snoerre
> 
> 
> möchte meine suntour xcm auch am liebsten wegschmeissen und gegen was besseres ersetzen.
> ...



Folgende Dinge musst du beim Fat E-Bike beachten:

Schaftlänge (Musst du nachmessen)
Schaftdurchmesser (Ist bei der XCM 1 1/8 sein und das haben eigentlich alle aktuellen Gabeln)
Einbauehöhe/Federweg (Zwischen 80-120mm)
Bremsadapter (PM oder IS)


----------



## Diddo (30. April 2011)

Nach 800km klingt mein BB UN26 Tretlager wie ein Sack Nüsse in der Waschmaschine. Oups. Ist super um Fußgänger zu verjagen aber das ist eine Sache die ich lieber Nobby Nic oder dem Freilauf der DT 370 überlasse.


----------



## mtblukas (30. April 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Nach 800km klingt mein BB UN26 Tretlager wie ein Sack Nüsse in der Waschmaschine. Oups. Ist super um Fußgänger zu verjagen aber das ist eine Sache die ich lieber Nobby Nic oder dem Freilauf der DT 370 überlasse.



Ha trifft sich gut. Ich hab ja jetzt Ams als ich alles auseinander gebaut habe konnte ich das Tretlager mit der Hand rausdrehen... Ich würde das mal festziehen.


----------



## Snoerre (30. April 2011)

War bei nach den ersten 500km auch so das es locker war, bei fast 3000km hat es sich dann ganz verabschiedet, bin dann auf ne SLX Kurbel mit Lagerschalen umgestiegen


----------



## mtblukas (30. April 2011)

Über sowas könnt ich mich aufregen.


----------



## Diddo (1. Mai 2011)

Och "Tunen macht Spaß" gell?  Eigentlich eine perfekte Chance um auf eine SLX-Kurbel samt Lagern zu gehen aber mehr würde ich nicht tauschen wollen, da hätte ich mir direkt ein anderes Bike kaufen sollen 

Naja ok, Pedale sind schon noch sinnvoll und irgendwie bin ich noch immer kein Fan von Riserbars. Flatbar mit Barends ist irgendwie mehr meins. Immer die gleiche Griffposition ist echt nervig.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Och "Tunen macht Spaß" gell?



Dir nicht? 



Diddo schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine perfekte Chance um auf eine SLX-Kurbel samt Lagern zu gehen aber mehr würde ich nicht tauschen wollen, da hätte ich mir direkt ein anderes Bike kaufen sollen
> 
> Naja ok, Pedale sind schon noch sinnvoll und irgendwie bin ich noch immer kein Fan von Riserbars. Flatbar mit Barends ist irgendwie mehr meins. Immer die gleiche Griffposition ist echt nervig.



Kurbel tauschen ist nur was für die, die ein leichtes Bike wollen. Finde ich.

Also ich werde das Forum hier jetzt verlassen. Weil ihr wisst ja ich bin jetzt vollgefedert untwerwegs. Hier war ja nicht viel los aber trotzdem ist das Attention ein schönes Bike. Ich werd dann immer mal noch mal reinschauen. 

Bis irgendwann dann.


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu in diesem Thread und wollte mal was fragen:
passt eine Rock shox sektor rl solo air in das Attention 18"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Lorba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin neu in diesem Thread und wollte mal was fragen:
> passt eine Rock shox sektor rl solo air in das Attention 18"?



mach es nicht. Nach der Zeit wird der Rahmen brechen, weil du aber keine Garantie mehrhast weil Vube nur 100 mm Federweg freigibt und die Geometrie wird total verändert. Hall dir lieber einer reba recon mit 100 mm.


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

Ok danke aber welche gabel kannst du mir empfehlen? 
weil bei der dart 3 bleib ich nicht.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Lorba schrieb:


> Ok danke aber welche gabel kannst du mir empfehlen?
> weil bei der dart 3 bleib ich nicht.



Hast du das 2011 Attention? Weil das 2010 hat eine xcm. Naja ich würde im Bikemarkt nach einer Reba schauen. Da kriegst du eine gebrauchte für 180. Was feines wäre ne fox. Mein freund hat eine für 260 in ebay geschossen.

P.S ne recon ist auch net schlecht


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

ja aber die fox sind neu sau teuer.
und ich will nicht mehr als 500 zahlen.


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

achso sorry ja ich hab das 2011 bzw. ich habs bestellt


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Lorba schrieb:


> ja aber die fox sind neu sau teuer.
> und ich will nicht mehr als 500 zahlen.



?????????????

du kaufst dir ein attention und gibst dann nochmal 500 für ne gabel aus? kauf dir halt gleich ein reaction oder so dann hast auch noch ein besseren Rahmen. Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

ne also ich schau ja nur 
es is ja nich garantiert ob ich mir eine neue kaufe 
ich wollte ja nur fragen welche gehen würde. 
sorry fals ich es unverständlich geschrieben hab


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Ja passt schon aber ne neue reba kriegst auch für 250 glaub ich.

Hier mal ein Beispiel eine Fox für 350. Da kannst du nix sagen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-F100-32-RLC-...ahrradteile&hash=item4158fd8193#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## pacewade (1. Mai 2011)

hab ja weiter oben geschrieben dass ich meine xmm lo auch wegschmeissen möchte...
mehr als 100 150 euronen wollt ich eigentlich nicht investieren..
würdet ihr besser für diesen preis ne neue gabel kaufen oder was gebrauchtes? bei gebrauchten sachen hab ich immer ein schlechtes gefühl ^^


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

pacewade schrieb:


> hab ja weiter oben geschrieben dass ich meine xmm lo auch wegschmeissen möchte...
> mehr als 100 150 euronen wollt ich eigentlich nicht investieren..
> würdet ihr besser für diesen preis ne neue gabel kaufen oder was gebrauchtes? bei gebrauchten sachen hab ich immer ein schlechtes gefühl ^^



aufjedenfall gebraucht würd ich an deiner stelle kaufen. oder sowas hier für 300.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...te-option.html?uin=60o798diq5pnn3gmkbi0lq1fp3


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

ja also bei der hätte ich keine Probleme? oder wie?
weil ich bekomm mein attention erst am 15.5 und rendiert es sich gleich von anfang an ne neue rein zu tun, weil dann bekomm ich ja auch noch bissl was für die dart 3 wenn sie noch neu is.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Meinst du die Reba? Kommt halt auch darauf an was du fahren willst.

Ich sag dir eins- deine ansprüche werden steigen.


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Meinst du die Reba? Kommt halt auch darauf an was du fahren willst.
> 
> Ich sag dir eins- deine ansprüche werden steigen.



ne ich meinte die fox f100 rlc
mit der gibts keine probleme?
weder mit rahmen?
noch mit der geo?


----------



## Diddo (1. Mai 2011)

Manitou R7 Pro sind doch gerade günstig oder ansonsten 'ne Drake. Die dürfte baugleich zur Minute LTD sein die Cube sonst gern verbaut.

R7 Pro (1,5kg, Luftgabel), 330,-: www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26794_R7-Pro-Absolute--Federgabel-Modell-2011-.html
Drake (1,85kg, Luft+Stahlfeder), 210,-: www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25221_Drake-Absolute--Gabel---Auslaufmodell-.html

Wobei die Drake wirklich grundsolide ist. Ich nutze die verbliebenen 80mm (also 100mm abzüglich sag) fast voll aus und sie macht fast keine Zicken bei meinen knapp 90kg. 
Die Dart kostet neu keine 70 Euro. Verabschiede dich lieber schnell von der Illusion... Für das Geld hättest du dir direkt ein besseres Bike kaufen können.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Für das Geld hättest du dir direkt ein besseres Bike kaufen können.



Seh ich auch so wenn du weist von vornerein eine andere gabel hinzubauen, warum kaufst dir dann nicht gleich ein anderes.?? Check ich nicht. SOOOO Toll ist der Rahmen auch nicht. Schwer ist er.

Die Fox passt nicht ins attention weil das schaftrohr nur 180 lang ist. Welche rahmengröße brauchst du?


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

aber ich wollte entweder ne rock shox oder ne fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (1. Mai 2011)

Ich überleg gerade, bei meinem 18" von 2010 brauche ich 210mm meine ich.Wobei da noch ein Spacer drin ist. Müsste messen, aber 180 sind viel zu wenig. Ansonsten ist das Attention jetzt ja nicht sooo schlecht für den Preis. Aber das BB UN26 samt den Kurbeln gegen SLX tauschen bringt fast 1kg Gewichtseinsparung. Wobei auch mit einem Attention und Slicks/Semislicks durchaus >40km/h auf der Ebene drin sind. 

Och, es hat einen Grund warum die R7 MRD alle Tests an denen sie teilgenommen hat gewonnen hat  
Aber Rockshox und Fox sind eben die Massenware bzw. die Hochpreis-Massenware. Da kennt man die Namen dann eben. Manitou, Marzocchi und Magura bauen auch super Gabeln. Vor ein paar Jahren hat quasi jeder eine Durin gewollt...


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

also ich habn 18" attention von 2011 
aber wie gesagt ich weiß ja nicht ob ich gleich eine neue rein mach oder erst wenn die dart 3 am ende ist.
kommt jetz aber auch auf die preise an


----------



## Diddo (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn es nicht auf den Preis ankommen würde, würden wir wohl alle Lefty fahren.


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht auf den Preis ankommen würde, würden wir wohl alle Lefty fahren.


währ wohl so ja


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht auf den Preis ankommen würde, würden wir wohl alle Lefty fahren.



Ne so ne schöne weiße fox mit 120 mm an meim ams würde viiiiiieeeeeeeel besser passen wie so eine einbenige Krüppel Lefty  

Ne Lefty is schon geil, persönlich gefällt mit Fox besser.


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

ne also was für gabel könnt ihr empfehlen?
zum erschwinglichen preis?


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Wie oft den noch?


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

ja sry aber ich habe noch keine richtige antwort bekommen.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

meine empfehlung rock shox reba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

ja genau das war ne antwort


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> meine empfehlung rock shox reba



aber noch was ?
welche?
ich meine da gibts ja auch sau viele verschiedene von den reba's


----------



## Diddo (1. Mai 2011)

Naja mein Traum ist ein "bezahlbares" Flash Carbon mit einer Lefty... Aber bis zu dem Bike trete ich noch einige Kilometer.

Kurze Zusammenfassung von günstigen Gabeln:

RockShox: Recon, Reba
Manitou: Drake, R7 

Fox und Magura fallen raus bei "günstig", Cannondales Sonderlocken eh und bei den anderen Herstellern, kein Plan.

Wie gesagt, die Drake entspricht der Minute LTD die Cube - zumindest 2010 - sehr oft an den LTD verbaut hat und für 200,- ist die meiner Meinung nach völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Naja mein Traum ist ein "bezahlbares" Flash Carbon mit einer Lefty... Aber bis zu dem Bike trete ich noch einige Kilometer.
> 
> Kurze Zusammenfassung von günstigen Gabeln:
> 
> ...



perfekt


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> perfekt



das wollt ich grad schreiben


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

@ mtblukas
was hast du eigentlich für griffe an deinem bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. Mai 2011)

Lorba schrieb:


> @ mtblukas
> was hast du eigentlich für griffe an deinem bike?



des fragen mich übel viel 

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=15993&prodid=25202


----------



## Lorba (1. Mai 2011)

tjaaa is hald so  
die sind aber geil


----------



## Lorba (2. Mai 2011)

ok ich habs mir überlegt.
ich bleibe warsch eine weile bei der dart 3 

aber die soll ja nicht mal sooooo schlecht sein.


----------



## Lorba (3. Mai 2011)

hey 
nochmals ne frage an euch 
weiß zufällig jemand die erforderliche Schaftlänge des attention 2011 18''?


----------



## mtblukas (3. Mai 2011)

messen?


----------



## Lorba (3. Mai 2011)

ich hab meins ja noch nicht


----------



## mtblukas (3. Mai 2011)

ca. 21 cm


----------



## Diddo (4. Mai 2011)

Jo und diese ca. 21cm schmeißen alle Billig-Fox auf Ebay raus, also vergiss die Idee wieder ganz schnell


----------



## Lorba (4. Mai 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Jo und diese ca. 21cm schmeißen alle Billig-Fox auf Ebay raus, also vergiss die Idee wieder ganz schnell



das kappier ich jetz nicht 
ich hätte nie vor gehabt mir eine bei ebay zu bestellen xD


----------



## Diddo (4. Mai 2011)

Wie kommst du dann auf die Idee eine Fox für günstiges Geld kaufen zu wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (4. Mai 2011)

muss doch keine fox sein- ne reba tut genauso gut ihren dienst


----------



## Lorba (4. Mai 2011)

Diddo schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dann auf die Idee eine Fox für günstiges Geld kaufen zu wollen?



ja aber vllt. gibts ja angebote oder so, so hatte ich das gemeint


----------



## Diddo (4. Mai 2011)

Lorba schrieb:


> ja aber vllt. gibts ja angebote oder so, so hatte ich das gemeint


 
Ne neue Fox 32 F100 RL für 500 wäre ein Angebot, für 300 wäre das schon ein halbes Geschenk


----------



## Lorba (4. Mai 2011)

aber eine frage hÃ¤tte ich:
weil ich habe echt grad bei ebay geschaut  und habe folgendes entdeckt.
eine Fox 32 f100 fÃ¼r 76â¬ ?!  kann das sein?
und die hÃ¤tte 20,5cm SchafftlÃ¤nge


----------



## mtblukas (4. Mai 2011)

Lorba schrieb:


> aber eine frage hätte ich:
> weil ich habe echt grad bei ebay geschaut  und habe folgendes entdeckt.
> eine Fox 32 f100 für 76 ?!  kann das sein?
> und die hätte 20,5cm Schafftlänge



sofortkaufen? schick mal link bitte, das interessiert mich jetzt auch.


----------



## mtblukas (4. Mai 2011)

die hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Racing-Shox-...ahrradteile&hash=item20b8ebad99#ht_732wt_1141

??? glaub mir die geht noch hoch


----------



## Lorba (4. Mai 2011)

ooh sorry nicht darauf geachtet 
aber die beobachte ich jetz mal


----------



## Just-in (4. Mai 2011)

Hab auch schon gedacht...
Das wär´s ja echt gewesen, wenn die bei dem Preis bleibt. D


----------



## Lorba (4. Mai 2011)

ja dsa wärs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorba (5. Mai 2011)

Ich halts nimma aus.
Ich will es jetz haben.
Heute wär so ein schönes wetter zum Radfahren gewesen.


----------



## Diddo (5. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich war eben in langen Klamotten unterwegs. Aber wenigstens kann man ohne Windstopper raus  Ist doch eigentlich egal ob 2 oder 22°C, solange die Kleidung passt.


----------



## Lorba (5. Mai 2011)

bei uns hats um die 23°C gehabt


----------



## mtblukas (5. Mai 2011)

naja schönes wetter ist aufjeden fall vieeel besser. ich geh lieber bei sonnenschein in leichten klamotten raus als eingepackt wie ein mann vom nordpol.


----------



## Lorba (5. Mai 2011)

ja ich war auch mit der kurzenhose und nem t-shirt draußen


----------



## Mex4711 (6. Mai 2011)

so fahr ich schon seit wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (7. Mai 2011)

Ich friere höchst ungern wenn ich 2 oder 3 Stunden unterwegs bin abends nach der Arbeit... Da lieber ein wenig schwitzen im Langarmtrikot.

Hat eigentlich einer von euch ein wenig die Standardgeometrie abgeändert? Unter meinem Vorbau war ein Spacer der jetzt oben drauf ist, Vorbau ist jetzt -6° statt +6° und irgendwie fehlt mir weiterhin die Flatbar  Ja, ich bin etwas vorgeschädigt was die Sitzposition angeht. 12 Jahre lang mit gut 15cm Sattelüberhöhung gefahren prägen offenbar doch stärker als ich dachte. Je mehr Kilometer ich auf dem Attention gemacht habe, desto mehr habe ich die alte Sitzposition vermisst. Gefühlt bin ich auf jeden Fall besser die Berge hoch und der Computer sagte mir auch, dass der Schnitt 3km/h höher war.

Und ich fahre seit Anfang März


----------



## Diddo (7. Mai 2011)

Eben ne Stunde herumgespielt in der Sonne. Teilweise Berge deutlich fixer hoch als sonst und irgendwie liegt mir die gestreckte Position deutlich besser als das "bequeme" aufrechte Sitzen.


----------



## Lorba (9. Mai 2011)

die Vorfreude steigt bis zum unbeschreiblichen.
radhändler hat heute angerufen,dass es da is 
vllt morgen oder übermorgen hab ichs


----------



## mtblukas (9. Mai 2011)

Warum kaufst du dir eig. nicht gleich was besseres?


----------



## Diddo (9. Mai 2011)

Schwere Bikes trainieren mehr!


----------



## mtblukas (9. Mai 2011)

schon aber wenn er von vorne rein weiß das ers umbauen will -.-


----------



## Lorba (9. Mai 2011)

ähm wie gesagt ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich umbaue oder nicht.
das hab ich jetz glaub ich scho zum 3 mal erklärt.


----------



## Lorba (11. Mai 2011)

ok ich habs jetz 
und ich bin eigentlich vollkommen zufrieden 
also jetz vorerst nicht umbauen


----------



## Diddo (11. Mai 2011)

Dann viel Spaß auf den ersten Kilometern


----------



## Lorba (11. Mai 2011)

ja danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (11. Mai 2011)

Flatbar und Bar Ends sind bestellt. Experiment Low-Riser ist für mich damit wohl nach einigen hundert Kilometern gestorben. Ich verstehe eh nicht wie man in dieser Opa-Position sitzen kann


----------



## Lorba (12. Mai 2011)

Was meint ihr? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/XLC-FREERIDE-PLA...hrradteile&hash=item53e729a13c#ht_1405wt_1139
die und die:
http://cgi.ebay.de/XLC-LENKER-SCHRA...hrradteile&hash=item58887cc198#ht_3526wt_1139
ans attention?


----------



## Diddo (12. Mai 2011)

Beides nicht mein Fall aber wieso nicht?


----------



## mtblukas (12. Mai 2011)

Lorba schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/XLC-FREERIDE-PLA...hrradteile&hash=item53e729a13c#ht_1405wt_1139
> die und die:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/XLC-LENKER-SCHRA...hrradteile&hash=item58887cc198#ht_3526wt_1139
> ans attention?




Ich find die dinger geil

aber die griffe von sixpack finde ich schöner.


----------



## Diddo (12. Mai 2011)

Shimano spd Pedale und ritchey griffen hier...


----------



## Lorba (12. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich find die dinger geil
> 
> aber die griffe von sixpack finde ich schöner.



ja aber es schaut hald iwie besser aus wenn beides xlc's sind


----------



## Diddo (12. Mai 2011)

D.h. ich sollte nimmer ritchey, fsa, easton, scape usw mischen?  aber klar, jeder hat seine vorlieben


----------



## Lorba (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ja jetz mein erstes mal RICHTIG mit meinem attention gefahrn.
und mir is was aufgefallen.
es hört sich so an wie wenn Eisen auf Eisen schlagen würde, wenn ich über eine wurzel (Randstein etc. ) fahre also keine richtigen Sprünge mache.
Entweder es sind die Bremsleitungen oder Schaltungskabel oder es ist doch die Kette.
was denkt ihr? 
oder besser gesagt hatte jemand das gleiche Prob. ? 
und wie kann mans beheben ?


----------



## Snoerre (14. Mai 2011)

Servus,
Klingt schwer nach Kette die gegen die Kettenstrebe schlägt.
Besorg dir nen Schutz für die Kettenstrebe oder bau dir selber was aus nem Stück Gummischlauch. Den Schlauch der Länge nach aufschneiden und über die Kettenstrebe legen, ein paar Kabelbinder drum rum und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorba (14. Mai 2011)

jap bin heute nochmal durchn wald und dann is es mir aufgefallen 
danke


----------



## scgeiger79 (19. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen, bin noch neu hier! Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig! Bin bis vor vier Jahren regelmäßig MTB gefahren, dann kam mein Abendstudium neben dem Beruf,dann war keine Zeit mehr! In drei Wochen bin ich mit dem Studium durch und möchte wieder voll durchstarten. 
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen und bin da auf den Attention 2010 gestoßen! Neuer Rahmen, uvp. 299, jetzt nur 99!
Möchte auch wieder ein paar Marathons mitfahren!
Soll ich bei diesem Angebot zu schlagen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Meinungen!

MfG Stephan


----------



## Lorba (28. Mai 2011)

Hey 
hatte von euch schon mal jemand das Problem mit der hinteren bremse des attention 2011? 
also das sie quietscht? 
weiß jemand was ich da machen soll? 
oder ein kleiner tipp? 
bitte


----------



## Snoerre (28. Mai 2011)

Was sind dem am 2011er Model für Bremsen montiert?
Eventuell hilfts schon wenn man die Beläge und den Bremssattel reinigt.
Hast Du das bike neu und sind die Bremsen schon eingefahren?


----------



## Lorba (28. Mai 2011)

Shimano BR-M4451 hydr.. discbrake(160/160mm) die hatts.
sagen wirs so ich habs so ungefähr 2 wochen und bin bis jetz jeden tag 1-2 km gefahren.


----------



## Quator94 (28. Mai 2011)

Quitschen ist ganz normal, hauptsache sie bremst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy-Rheinland (5. Juni 2011)

Noch ein paar Wochen warten, dann stehen die Teile für mein selbst aufgebautes Bike auf Basis eines Cube Attention Rahmens bereit. Seit dieser Woche stehen Rahmen und Gabel im Keller und warten auf den Zusammenbau.


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

Andy-Rheinland schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Wochen warten, dann stehen die Teile für mein selbst aufgebautes Bike auf Basis eines Cube Attention Rahmens bereit. Seit dieser Woche stehen Rahmen und Gabel im Keller und warten auf den Zusammenbau.



Kann das sein das das mein Rahmen ist, denn ich verkauft habe?


----------



## Andy-Rheinland (6. Juni 2011)

Guck mal genau hin, da fehlen Deine Gebrauchsspuren... 

Den Rahmen habe ich als Neuware in der Bucht geschossen...


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

Aso dachte nur.


----------



## homebasement (11. Juni 2011)

Jetzt darf ich mich auch dazugesellen. Habe seit 3 Wochen ein Cube Attention. An dem Rad gibts absolut nichts auszusetzen. Ich komme jetzt sogar Steigungen hoch wo ich mit meinem Crossbike absteigen musste. Perfekt für mich.


----------



## pacewade (15. Juni 2011)

homebasement schrieb:


> Jetzt darf ich mich auch dazugesellen. Habe seit 3 Wochen ein Cube Attention. An dem Rad gibts absolut nichts auszusetzen. Ich komme jetzt sogar Steigungen hoch wo ich mit meinem Crossbike absteigen musste. Perfekt für mich.




glückwunsch zum neuen bike 

habe selber leider (nur) ein 09er attention mit etwas "blöden" parts...

aber würde mir jederzeit wieder ein attention holen! daran gibt es nix zu meckern!


----------



## frank_gruber (24. Juni 2011)

Moin moin, geselle mich mal dazu. Ich fahre seit gut einem halben Jahr (mein erstes MTB) ein 2010er Attention, das ich mittlerweile etwas "gepimpt" habe mit Schraubgriffen, Shimano Clickies und diversem Kleinzeug. Bekomme nächste Tage noch eine Vario Sattelstütze. Ich fahre damit in erster Linie Trail, habe mit dem Montferland Trail (NL) einen 26 km Superkurs direkt vor der Haustüre. Bin mit dem Bike zufrieden, merke aber, dass es in anspruchvollen Passagen vor allem Downhill schon arg an seine Grenzen kommt. Für mich als "ambitionierten Hobbybiker" ist das aber alles noch im grünen Bereich. Mit der neuen Sattelstütze und - das wird die nächste Anschaffung - einem paar Nobby Nics oder so bin ich dann zunächst mal an der Sonne. 

Vielleicht kann ja hier jemand meine Frage beantworten: gibt es ein Adapterstück, mit dem die Hayes Bremshebel und die Deore Schaltungs- / Umwerferhebel verbunden werden können? Würde meine Bremshebel gerne noch weiter nach innen schieben, das geht aber nicht, weil dann die Deoreteile zu weit weggeschoben werden. Falls jemand das Problem kennt und ne Lösung hat: Danke im voraus.

Gruss, fröhliches biken

Frank


----------



## mtblukas (24. Juni 2011)

Das mit den Deore Hebeln und hayes Bremsen geht nicht. Da brauchst du matchmaker also sram und avid und so weiter.


----------



## cytrax (26. Juni 2011)

@ frank, du hast bestimmt ne XT dran? ich hab bei mir die ganganzeigen abgemacht und bremshebel und trigger (schalthebel) getauscht. hab mir erst ne abdeckung beim händler geholt aber war eigentlich nicht nötig


----------



## frank_gruber (27. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> @ frank, du hast bestimmt ne XT dran? ich hab bei mir die ganganzeigen abgemacht und bremshebel und trigger (schalthebel) getauscht. hab mir erst ne abdeckung beim händler geholt aber war eigentlich nicht nötig




... ne, leider keine XT, nur die "einfache" Deore. Hatte auch schon daran gedacht, die Ganganzeige abzumachen und Trigger und Bremshebel zu tauschen, und werde mir das nach Deinem Tip noch mal angucken. Ist aber glaube ich bei der Deore ein geschlossenes Plastikgehäuse, weiss also nicht, ob ich die Anzeige wirklich abmachen kann ohne das ganze Teil zu himmeln. Wenns geht werde ich es jedenfalls so machen, gibt ja anscheinend keine Alternative dazu. 

Gruss + fröhliches biken

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scorp84 (6. Juli 2011)

So...habe mir vorhin auch das Cube Attention 2011 in Black'n White bestellt. Freu mich schon riesig auf das Bike. Wenn es das ist werde ich hier ein paar Bilder posten.


----------



## pacewade (11. Juli 2011)

irgendwie scheint mein attention immer schwerer zu werden ....

billige schläuche, reifen, tacho, flaschenhalter usw...

ausserdem glaube ich dass ne menge schlamm und wasser irgendwo in den rahmen reinsickert und dann irgendwo unten im rahmen "verweilt" 

damn....


----------



## Scorp84 (16. Juli 2011)

So, seit gestern ist das Attention nun in meinem Besitz. Habe die ersten 50km gefahren.Bin bisher super zufrieden mit dem Kauf.als Einsteiger vermisse ich nix. Fahren macht richtig Spaß. Die Optik ist in echt noch besser als auf den Fotos. Lediglich die Griffe werde ich tauschen, da die mir zu dünn sind.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mex4711 (16. Juli 2011)

kann dir die Cube Fritzz Griffe empfehlen, die habe icha uch dran udn die sind auch bei Nässe ziemlich cool. Vorallem aber kann man die schrauben!


----------



## Scorp84 (16. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. Die sehen echt schick aus.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-Einsteiger (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe mir auch ein Cube Attention gekauft, habe aber noch nicht die große Erfahrung was Mountainbikes betrifft.
Deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob jemand etwas zu Kinderkrankheiten des Attention sagen kann und auf was man unbedingt achten sollte?
Außerdem macht die Kette "komische Geräusche" beim Schalten, könnte das vielleicht am Umwerfer liegen und wenn ja, was könnte man da machen bzw welches Werkzeug bräuchte man dafür?

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann, danke im vorraus.


----------



## frank_gruber (20. Juli 2011)

MTB-Einsteiger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Habe mir auch ein Cube Attention gekauft, habe aber noch nicht die große Erfahrung was Mountainbikes betrifft.
> Deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob jemand etwas zu Kinderkrankheiten des Attention sagen kann und auf was man unbedingt achten sollte?
> ...



Guten Morgen,

ich bin selber reiner MTB Hobbyfahrer, bin auch erst letzten Herbst angefangen. Ich fahre fast ausschliesslich Trail. Macht mir sehr viel Spass. Ich komme mit dem Attention (2010er) gut zurecht, merke aber mit zunehmendem Fahrkönnen  und beim biken auf anspruchsvollem Terrain, dass das Rad an seine Grenzen kommt.

Kinderkrankheiten habe ich keine entdeckt, das Bike ist schon solide und hat - für den Preis - recht ordentliche Komponenten. Ich habe allerdings folgende Teile ausgetauscht: die Griffe sind schon Mist, habe sie durch vernünftige Schraubgriffe ersetzt. Die Pedalen habe ich gegen Shimano Clickies getauscht (würde heute glaube ich eher zu Flatpedalen neigen). Dazu habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Vario-Sattelstütze gekauft (für den Anfang nicht erforderlich, später bringts einfach viel mehr Spass und vor allem auch mehr Sicherheit beim Downhill). Und die nächste Anschaffung werden ein paar Nobby Nicks sein, die Smart Sam - Bereifung ist solide, hat aber für unwegsames Gelände definitiv zu wenig Grip.

Die komischen Geräusche beim Schalten kommen vermutlich (wenn es sich nicht um festgefahrenen Dreck handelt) daher, dass die Schaltung nicht präzise eingestellt ist. Wenn Du keine Erfahrung damit hast, würde ich sie beim Händler eben nachjustieren lassen (das macht der sicher unentgeltlich, ist nur ne Kleinigkeit).  

Viel Spaß.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kon-sti (1. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich Ã¼berlege mir eine neue Gabel in mein Attention 2010 zu bauen. Sie sollte nicht mehr als 200 â¬ kosten und kÃ¶nnte auch ein 2010er Modell sein.

Welche Gabel passen Ã¼berhaupt und was kÃ¶nnt ihr mir empfehlen ?

LG Konsti


----------



## mtblukas (1. August 2011)

Rock Shox Reba SL...beste Gabel für das Bike würde ich behaupten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (2. August 2011)

da hat mtblukas wohl recht. die reba ist leicht und stabiel, dafür aber nicht zuuuu teuer. sollte aber die 100mm gabel sein


----------



## Kon-sti (3. August 2011)

Danke schonmal, ich habe mich jetzt aber für eine Recon Solo Air entschieden. Leider kenne ich mich in dem Thema Gabeln nicht so richtig aus.

Deswegen frage ich mich:
- kann ich die Recon Solo Air auch an´s Attention bauen?
- wie viel Federweg? 100mm oder sogar mehr?
- sollte ich eine gebrauchte kaufen oder doch eher eine neue?


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Warum keine Reba die bekommst du eig. für das gleiche Geld und ist leichter...normal 100mm aber kannst auch 120mm einbauen was eigentlich nicht viel bringt.
Schau halt immer mal im Bikemarkt rein obs da was gibt. Wie viel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## Kon-sti (3. August 2011)

Mehr als 200 nicht. Und die Reba´s fangen erst alle bei 300 an...


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Hab gestern eine Reba mit Carbon Schaft fÃ¼r 180 gesehen...natÃ¼rlich gebraucht...schau einfach mal im Bikemarkt weil fÃ¼r 200â¬ ne neue gabel ?


----------



## Kon-sti (3. August 2011)

Ja das ist mir klar das ich keine neue Reba für 200 bekommen kann. Aber ich habe gerade eine gebrauchte für 200 im Bikemarkt gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Siehst du


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Hab jetzt auch mal geschaut...die anderen für 200 würde wahrscheinlich nicht passen weil das  Steuerrhor zu kurz ist. 

Hier bei der ist es ungeürzt würde also passen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/400738/cat/all


----------



## Kon-sti (4. August 2011)

Die ist nicht schlecht, da ist halt die Farbe das Problem. Mein MTB ist grün schwarz und ich glaube da würdest du dir auch keine weiße Gabel dran bauen wollen.


----------



## mtblukas (4. August 2011)

Ok. das stimmt.


----------



## mtblukas (4. August 2011)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2821


----------



## Karpfie (25. August 2011)

Hallo ich bin am Überlegen mir ein Cube Attention zu Kaufen, Jetzt meine Frage ich habe eine schrithöhe von 84cm, was laut rahmenrechner ein 19zoll mit 49 cm ist, bei Cube hat aber der 20zoll 49cm, und der 22 zoll 54cm, welche grösse soll ich denn dann nehmen, einsatz bereich ist Wald, schotter und unbefestigte Feldwege
mfg udo


----------



## homebasement (31. August 2011)

meins


----------



## pacewade (31. August 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22898000"]Brustgurtrunde Franzosenkreuz ^^ on Vimeo[/ame]


meins, in action


----------



## pacewade (31. August 2011)

achja, da hab ich noch ne frage aus aktuellem anlass:

brauche für den herbst / winter einen neuen hinterreifen.. bisher (und werksseitig) war bisher nur ein 2.1er Reifen drauf.

Frage mich, ob auch breitere Schluffen auf mein 09er Attention passen?

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass bis 2.35? gehen sollte. Aber ich bin da etwas skeptisch, weil selbst bei einem 2.1er das Profil schon sehr sehr nahe an den beiden Streben steht...

will mir nur ungern einen teuren, breiten hinterreifen kaufen um dann festzustellen dass er nicht passt.. 

wäre super wenn mir jemand definitiv! sagen kann bis zu welcher reifenbreite ich mein attention pimpen kann!

danke!


----------



## Mex4711 (1. September 2011)

habe an meinem Attention (2010er in 20") mitlerweile vorne und hinten Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo Pellen in 2,25 drauf. 
vom gefühl her würde ich sogar sagen, dass auch 2,4er passen müssten, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. ist auch blödsinn, auf nem hardtail.
die Nobby Nics kann ich aber echt empfehlen. in 2,25 sind die bis jetzt auf jedem Untergrund besser als das was drauf war (Smart Sam) Top Reifen. Lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick... (1. September 2011)

pacewade schrieb:


> Brustgurtrunde Franzosenkreuz ^^ on Vimeo
> 
> 
> meins, in action



schöne Strecke aber die Musik ...


----------



## pacewade (1. September 2011)

patrick... schrieb:


> schöne Strecke aber die Musik ...




ist doch schön


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2011)

@pacewade

also ein 2,25er NN passt auf jedenfall. Breiter brauchst du aber auch echt nicht. Ich teste jetzt für den nächsten Winter einen 2,25er FA im LTD


----------



## Thiel (12. September 2011)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir verraten, wie schwer der Rahmen vom Attention ist ?


----------



## MTBJonas (16. September 2011)

Mein neues Attention 2012 








@thiel Rund 13kg. Steh aber auch auf der Cube Page


----------



## Thiel (16. September 2011)

Hallo,

danke aber die Info die ich gerne wissen würde, steht soweit ich das gesehen hab, nicht auf der homepage von cube


----------



## Mex4711 (17. September 2011)

hübsches attention, habs 2012er noch garnicht gesehen...
wasn das fürn Kabel da an deinem Oberrohr? 

aber die Pedale musst du tauschen, die gehen garnicht.
bist du denn zufrieden?


----------



## mtblukas (17. September 2011)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> hübsches attention, habs 2012er noch garnicht gesehen...
> wasn das fürn Kabel da an deinem Oberrohr?



Licht oder?


----------



## MTBJonas (17. September 2011)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> hübsches attention, habs 2012er noch garnicht gesehen...
> wasn das fürn Kabel da an deinem Oberrohr?
> 
> aber die Pedale musst du tauschen, die gehen garnicht.
> bist du denn zufrieden?



Pedal hab ich doch getauscht  Hab erst mal ein paar billige (15) XLC Plattformpedale probiert. Sind soweit auch ok...noch 

Das Kabel am Oberrohr, das zur Satteltasche führt, verbindet mein iPhone mit dem GumPro (Zusatzakku)  In Verbindung mit Everytrail z.B eignetlich ganz nett zum navigieren und tracken.

Bin im Großen und Ganzen mit dem Attention zufrieden. Die Gabel muss ich allerdings tauschen -keine wahre Freude im Gelände   Das Bike ist eben für mein begrenztes Studi Budget ein ganz guter Kompromiss. 
Ich hoffe, die Schaltung funzt auch auf Dauer. Momentan etwas schwergängig... muss aber jetzt nach 150km auch zur "Erstinspektion".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacewade (30. September 2011)

immerhin hast du ne rockshox dran wenn ichs richtig sehe... immer noch besser wie die suntour an meinem 09er ... die ist mal richtig SCH:::::


----------



## Kon-sti (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe auch eine Suntour dran und mir Brunox Gabeldeo ( http://www.brunox.com/website/produkteseiten/Deo.htm ) gekauft, das lässt die Dichtungen weich und lässt die Gabel auch wieder besser federn. Wo ich das noch nicht hatte, ist die Gabel immer abgesackt, das Problem habe ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Also ich bin der Meinung das meine Gabel jetzt sogar besser geht als ich die gekauft habe.


----------



## pacewade (1. Oktober 2011)

ja alle 2-3 touren gibts auch federgabelpflege bei mir.. auch mit brunox.. allerdings nur das normale kriech-irgendwas..
trotzdem suckt die suntour


----------



## cuberbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin neu hier und habe mal eine Frage.Habe mich mal híer durchgelesen und habe dabei den Eindruck bekommen ,das das Attention als solches kein gutes Bike in Sachen Verarbeitung und Qualität ist .Oder irre ich mich damit ? Fahre auch ein Attention 2010.


----------



## pacewade (5. Oktober 2011)

also ich bin im grunde zufrieden. preis/leistungsverhältniss passt (ist halt ein einsteiger-mtb - auch im hinblick auf den preis)

bei meinem (09er) ist halt wie o.a. die federgabel nicht das gelbe vom ei, für waldautobahnen aber immer noch ausreichend.

den antrieb muss man ja sowieso immer mal wieder wechseln (abnutzung)

die geometre find ich beim attention ebenfalls sher gut gelungen.

leider passen nur 2.1er schlappen drauf... das nervt leider etwas


----------



## cuberbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Was mich ein wenig verängstlich ist, das man, auch auf andere Cube Modelle bezogen,sehr viel über Rahmenrisse und andere Defekte liest.Ich kann über mein Bike bis jetzt auch nichts negatives berichten aufgrund der Tatsache aber da ich es erst seit anfang des Jahres habe und ehrlich gesagt leider noch nicht sehr viel damit gefahren bin aus Zeitmangel und krankheitsbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacewade (5. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube man kann sich schon auf das att. verlassen.

fahre relativ viel damit (meist waldautobahnen) und bisher ist nicht grossartiges an defekten vorgfallen. klar, kassette, kette, antrieb, reifen usw. muss irgendwann (und nicht zu spät!) gewechselt werden.

wenn man dann noch ab und zu die gänge einstellt, federgabel wartet und es ab und zu putzt(ja!) dann dürfte nichts passieren!


----------



## cuberbiker (5. Oktober 2011)

Also im Moment habe ich mehr als genug zeit zum putzen weil ich leider im nächsten ca halben Jahr eh kein Rad mehr fahren darf


----------



## the-QB.de (5. November 2011)

mein Attention 
Bild ist vom ausritt heute:









geändert wurde von mir nur der Lenker auf Sixpack und demnächst die Pedalen nach diesem Bild ->


----------



## Quator94 (5. November 2011)

Die Schuhe kannst du wegwerfen... Hatte mal das gleiche und kauf ab jetzt nur noch schwarze Sachen zum biken


----------



## pacewade (5. November 2011)

wenn man den lenker wechseln möchte, muss man auch den vorbau wechseln, richtig?

bräuchte eigentlich schon lange einen anderen lenker, weil der originale gefühlsmässig etwas zu kurz für mich ist.

frage zu den sixpack-lenkern:
da steht ja eigentlich für dh oder freeride geeignet. versagt er dann bei normalen waldautobahntouren?

greetz


----------



## Quator94 (5. November 2011)

Wenn du einen Lenker mit dem selben Durchmesser kaufst, brauchst du keinen neuen Vorbau 

Die Bezeichnungen "DH" und "Freeride" interessieren nicht, ist völlig egal.

Fenstersauger


----------



## the-QB.de (6. November 2011)

an meinem Attention war ein relativ gerader und kurzer Lenker dran.was ich für meine Position beim fahren sehr unbequem empfand.nun ist er höher gebogen und 680mm breit.Für mich bequemer... egal was da drauf steht hauptsache bequem !


----------



## the-QB.de (14. November 2011)




----------



## the-QB.de (4. Dezember 2011)

servus,war heute nochmal im Wald spielen,hat noch jemand das PRoblem das sein Attention auf der HA ganz unruhig wird?
ich werde nun nochmal die PEdalen ändern auf diese DH "Bärentatzen" evtl löst dies mein kleines Prob schon.

hat jemand noch nen tip zum einstellen der 100mm Gabel ?


----------



## Quator94 (4. Dezember 2011)

Mein Ananlog wird auf den Hausaufgaben nicht unruhig, wüsste auch nicht wieso es das tun sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (6. Dezember 2011)

an der gabel kannst du nicht viel machen, außer sie gegen etwas anderes tauschen.
Die Pedale weg und Flat oder Clicks (je nach schuh, bzw. vorliebe) drauf.
Das wird zwar dein beschriebenes Problem nicht ausmerzen aber du hast besseren halt auf den pedalen. check mal lieber alle schrauben usw.
ich hatte an meinem attention keine solchen pronleme. hatte ein 2010er...


----------



## the-QB.de (6. Dezember 2011)

hmmm.evtl erwarte ich zuviel von dem Rad.
Berg auf ist alles prima genauso wie auuf der geraden...
Aber wenn es schneller Bergab geht muß ich mich fast mehr aufs Rad konzentrieren als auf die Strecke.
Mein Rad ist wenn es hoch kommt 1000km alt...die Gabel macht mir den Eindruck das sie nicht schnell genug wieder ausfedert und dadurch immer tiefer singt.Nein sie ist nciht auf ganz weich.
Die Pedale werde ich mal testen an meinem sind welche verbaut wie vor 10Jahren...


----------



## Quator94 (6. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt habe ich dein Problem verstanden  

Am Bike sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Das Geheimnis ist den Schwerpunkt nach hinten zu verlagern und das Bike unter dir "Arbeiten" zu lassen. Einfach locker auf dem Bike stehen. War anfangs auch eher verkrampft und hatte ähnliche Probleme wie du


----------



## RidgeRider (19. Dezember 2011)

hab auch ma eine frage zum cube attention! ein kumpel fährt das cube attention von 2008 (weiß/schwarz), und er möchte einen neuen vorbau haben! Wir haben nua keine ahnung was da ran kann, und was nicht! die 2 entscheidenen sachen sind doch erstens: lenkerklemmung und zweitens steuerrohklemmung, oder?! und wie bekomme ich diese werte heraus?! es handelt sich dabei um diesen vorbau: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...felt-Vorbau-1-1-8-Zoll-Snow-White::28869.html   --->würde der passen?!  danke im vorraus, lg RidgeRider


----------



## Mex4711 (19. Dezember 2011)

wenn der gabelschaft (davon kann man fast ausgehen) 1 1/8 " hat, dann sollte das passen.
Zur not einfach mal nachmessen


----------



## Quator94 (19. Dezember 2011)

Kommt dann nur noch auf den Lenker und die Fahrradpumpe Autoventil an 

http://www.ebiketester24.de/fahrradpumpe-autoventil/


----------



## RidgeRider (20. Dezember 2011)

heey danke für die schnellen antworten. glaube der lenker passt! zweifele nur ob so ein kurzer vorbau (4-6cm) am crossbike?! sinn macht?!


----------



## Quator94 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre einen 40er am Analog, macht doppelt soviel Spaß im Wald


----------



## SteffDu (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich verfolge den Thread nun schon eine ganze Weile und mag nun auch mal meine Erfahrung mit dem 2010er Attention zum Besten geben.
Die Geometrie des Rahmens finde ich persönlich in 20" sehr angenehm, die Lackqualität ist jedoch zumindest an meinem Bike eher bescheiden. Da ich viel auf Trails unterwegs bin stellte sich der 120er Vorbau schnell als zu lang heraus. Ich hab deshalb inzwischen einen 100mm Vorbau von TAQ mit 6 Grad verbaut. Mit dem Tausch der Originalbeläge der Stroker Ryde auf grüne Swiss Stop hat sich die Bremswirkung erheblich verbessert und die lästigen Schleif-/Quietschgeräusche sind fast vollständig verschwunden. Folgende Veränderungen habe ich inzwischen zusätzlich vorgenommen:
1 Laufradsatz mit Nobby Nic 2.1 Snake Skin, 1 Laufradsatz Racing Ralph Performance in 2.25 (Passt übigens ohne Probleme), die SR XCM wurde gegen eine 2011er Recon solo air mit 100mm getauscht und Shimano Clickis montiert. Lock on Griffe von Pro XCR sind auch montiert.
Geplant ist noch ein Bremsenumbau auf 180mm.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XRMX (6. Januar 2012)

Attention-Gleichgesinnte, wunderbar!

Ich fahre das 2010er Modell und habe bisher ein paar kleinere Änderungen vorgenommen.
Seit vergangenem Dezember rollt das gute Stück mit einer RockShox Recon Gold (100mm) durchs Thüringer Becken. Außerdem gab´s vorher schon neue Pedale (Shimano SPD PD-M324), Rose Bar-Ends, und einen neuen Scape Sattel nach kleinerem Sturz. Im Januar wird jetzt auf die BB7 Bremse (185mm/160mm) umgerüstet.
...bisschen Licht und Schutzblech für die Stadt ist auch noch dran ;-)


----------



## SteffDu (7. Januar 2012)

So... habe jetzt gestern noch auf eine 180er Originalscheibe von Hayes umgerüstet und eine erste kleine Runde gedreht. Auch wenn die Scheibe noch nicht eingebremst ist scheinen mir die Handkräfte merklich geringer zu sein. Mal sehen !


----------



## acer8930 (9. Januar 2012)

hallo
habe vor mir das attention zu holen (2012er)
da es hier einige gibt die die gabel bereits getauscht haben, was ist da zu beachten?
ich überlege, falls ich mit der rockshox xc28 nocht zufrieden bin, eine reba einzubauen. kann es da evtl probleme geben oder passen die bremsen und reifen einfach an die neue gabel?


----------



## Quator94 (9. Januar 2012)

Passt

fischer ebike


----------



## patrick... (10. Januar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> hallo
> habe vor mir das attention zu holen (2012er)
> da es hier einige gibt die die gabel bereits getauscht haben, was ist da zu beachten?
> ich überlege, falls ich mit der rockshox xc28 nocht zufrieden bin, eine reba einzubauen. kann es da evtl probleme geben oder passen die bremsen und reifen einfach an die neue gabel?



Leg doch einfach einen 100er drauf und kauf dir das Acid 2012. Da bekommst du eine Luftfedergabel und zusätzlich ein XT Schaltwerk.


----------



## acer8930 (10. Januar 2012)

der unterschied zwischen slx und xt schaltwerk ist mir egal 
meine preisgrenze liegt bei 700â¬ und das attention gefÃ¤llt mir zudem besser
ich denke mit der xc28 werd ich klarkommen, wollte allerdings bei einem eventuellen gabelwechsel lieber vorher nochmal nachfragen ob das ohne probleme geht
man braucht also keine neuen naben, da die gabeln alle die gleichen abmessungen haben? auch bremsen bleiben dann erhalten oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick... (10. Januar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> der unterschied zwischen slx und xt schaltwerk ist mir egal
> meine preisgrenze liegt bei 700 und das attention gefällt mir zudem besser
> ich denke mit der xc28 werd ich klarkommen, wollte allerdings bei einem eventuellen gabelwechsel lieber vorher nochmal nachfragen ob das ohne probleme geht
> man braucht also keine neuen naben, da die gabeln alle die gleichen abmessungen haben? auch bremsen bleiben dann erhalten oder?



Bleibt alles erhalten. Einfach Bremse und Rad ab, Gabel raus, neue rein und Bremse plus Rad wieder dran.

Optik ist natürlich ein Argument aber wenn du eh mit dem Gedanken spielst, früher oder später eine neue Gabel zu kaufen, dann macht das Attention für mich keinen Sinn.

Eine XC 28 kostet bei BC 90 Euro. Eine Recon Silver TK Air wie am Acid kostet dagegen 270 Euro.

Das ist schon eine Differenz von 250 Euro und dazu kommt wie gesagt noch das XT-Schaltwerk.

Ich will dir das Acid nicht aufqutschen aber Geld kann kein Argument sein, wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst, zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt eine Reba für mindestens 400 Euro zu kaufen.

Das wäre in meinen Augen echt dumm denn 700 Euro Attention + 400 Euro Reba machen 1100 Euro. Für das Geld gibt es ein LTD CC inkl. Reba und XT-Vollausstattung.


----------



## acer8930 (10. Januar 2012)

ja das weiÃ ich...habe anfangs auch nach dem ltd cc und ltd pro geschaut, bin die auch probegefahren.
wenn die gabel vom attention fÃ¼r meine verhÃ¤ltnisse (waldautobahn, schotterwege, straÃe) ausreicht, brauch ich ja auch nix Ã¤ndern.
auÃerdem mÃ¶chte ich nicht gleich so viel geld ausgeben. das attention werde ich auf jeden fall vor dem kauf noch probe fahren


edit: ich denke die 800â¬ sind doch gut investiert...das schwarze finde ich besser.
nun doch noch eine frage zur gabel: wo liegen die unterschiede zwischen solo- und dualair und merkt man diese im vergleich zu einer reba?


----------



## patrick... (10. Januar 2012)

acer8930 schrieb:


> nun doch noch eine frage zur gabel: wo liegen die unterschiede zwischen solo- und dualair und merkt man diese im vergleich zu einer reba?



Mach am besten einen Thread im Tech Talk >> Federung & Co auf. Da gibt es sicher bessere Antworten als hier im Attention Thread.


----------



## Mex4711 (10. Januar 2012)

also für waldautobahn, schotterweg und straße wirst du mit dem Attention keine Probleme haben. das macht auch die Gabel super mit...
bei nem späterern Tausch, solltest du das doch mal machen wollen, mal nach Gebrauchten gabeln schauen, da kann man schöne Schnäpchen machen. Danna ber auf die Schaftlänge achten!


----------



## acer8930 (10. Januar 2012)

ich werd erstma ne testfahrt mit attention und acid machen
dann kommt die entscheidung


----------



## Mex4711 (11. Januar 2012)

das klingt vernünftig


----------



## SteffDu (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
habe meine recon solo air neu für 106,- in der Bucht erworben. (Händler mit Rechnung) Ein Gabelwechsel kann also mit ein bischen Geduld durchaus Sinn machen wenn das Attention wirklich besser gefällt. Ich hatte übrigens im Vorfeld mal die Gelegenheit das 2011er ACID eines Freundes mit der Dart 3 zu fahren, die mit der XC 28 meiner Ansicht durchaus vergleichbar ist und die machte auf mich einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Hätte ich diese Gabel an Stelle der besch... XCM am Bike gehabt hätte ich warscheinlich nicht auf die Recon gewechselt. Wobei hier zur Dart schon wieder ein deutlicher Unterschied zu spüren ist. 
Der Einbau der neuen Gabel war übrigens auch für mich als Technikanalphabet kein Hexenwerk. Lediglich das Einschlagen der Kralle fand ich mühsam.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## I3uchi (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt finde ich das auch mal 

Habe mein Attention 2011 im März gekauft, ist mein Einstieg in die MTB-Welt. Habe jetzt 2500km drauf und schon vieeeele schöne Erinnerungen damit gesammelt.

Bisher war es immer absolut zuverlässig und ich hoffe das bleibt noch eine Weile so. Das Teil auszumustern wäre echt hart...


----------



## 44freak (31. Januar 2012)

sehr schickes ding in dem blau weiss 
...hast du irgendwas grossartig dran geändert ?


----------



## I3uchi (31. Januar 2012)

Öhm ne 
Pedale sind getauscht gegen Klickies (eine Seite Klick, eine Seite Nicht-Klick - schwer aber praktisch). Flaschenhalter (farblich passend - sehr wichtig  ) angebaut, das war es auch schon. 
Ansonsten zeigt sich der liebe Würfel zuverlässig. Bisher nur Kette und Bremsbeläge gewechselt. Die Gabel müsste ersetzt werden, ist eben nur eine Dart 3. Aber keine Zeit, kein Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 44freak (1. Februar 2012)

ahso oh ok merkt man das nich negativ vom gewicht der pedale so mix verbaut ?  ..hehe fetzt schon ^^

...naja kannst ja gebraucht kaufen sone gabel !


----------



## I3uchi (1. Februar 2012)

44freak schrieb:


> ahso oh ok merkt man das nich negativ vom gewicht der pedale so mix verbaut ?  ..hehe fetzt schon ^^
> 
> ...naja kannst ja gebraucht kaufen sone gabel !



Gewicht ist mir ehrlich gesagt (vielleicht noch) egal. Mit den beidseitigen Pedalen kann ich mit meinen Shimano-Schuhen im Wald fahren und Samstags mit normalen Latschen zum einkaufen ;-)
Das mit der Gabel ist eine never ending Story... Aber so eine Recon würde mir gefallen...


----------



## NiRo (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mir gestern ein neues Attention white ´n grey 2012 bestellt. 

Entscheidend für den Kauf waren die Optik und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und natürlich die Erfahrungen in diesem Forum. Da ich hier eher im platten Land zu Hause bin, war die geäußerte Kritik an der Federgabel nicht so ausschlaggebend. Außerdem ist am 2012er ja auch ne neue verbaut.... 

Bin ganz gespannt darauf, muss noch eine Lieferzeit von ca. 10 Tagen abwarten.

Wenn es da ist, werd ich meine ersten Erfahrungen und Bilder posten!


----------



## I3uchi (5. Februar 2012)

NiRo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir gestern ein neues Attention white ´n grey 2012 bestellt.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum Kauf - das Attention ist ein schönes Rad. 
Die Rock Shox XC 28 ist ebenso wie die Dart 3 auch eine Einsteiger-Gabel mit Stahlfeder. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sie tut was sie soll, kommt aber, gerade bei fortgeschrittenem Fahren im Wald (den es bei dir bestimmt auch gibt  ) an ihre Grenzen.
Trotzdem wirst du mit dem Rad viel Freude haben


----------



## Diddo (23. März 2012)

Moin,

ich fahre auch weiterhin mein Attention 2010 in der Midseason-Variante... Schaltwerk ist von Anfang an XT gewesen, Bremsen Julie hp und die Gabel eine Minute LTD. Geändert haben sich die Kurbel auf SLX, Flatbar mit Barends sind dran, Vorbau auf -6° und ein Laufradsatz von DT swiss. Mal schauen wie viele km es dieses Jahr bekommt


----------



## peps (25. März 2012)

Ich hab das Attention Modell 2008, und bin sehr enttäuscht von dem Rad.
Hier meine kleine Geschichte bis heute:

Am selben Tag als ich das Fahrrad gekauft habe, bin ich natürlich voller Enthusiasmus die erste Runde gefahren. Wieder zu Hause angekommen die erste Enttäuschung: Auf dem Rahmenteil unter der Kette ist stellenweise der Lack abgeplatzt! 
Nicht lange später der erste Steinschlag, bei dem wieder Kreisrunde abplatzungen festzustellen waren. Nun gut, den Händler aufgesucht. Diesem interessierte der Mangel wenig und ließ die stellen mit Lack auffüllen. Das war aber keine keine lösung auf Dauer. Der Händler gab mir einen Kettenschutz mit. 
Bis heute Ärgere ich mich über jeden weiteren Steinschlag...

Nach ca einem Jahr habe ich die erste(n) Regenfahrt(en) gemacht. Ein Fehler wie ich wenig später feststellen musste, denn die Federgabel fieng an zu quietschen. Daraufhin wurde sie von mir zerlegt und siehe da: Rost! Das heißt ich besitze ein Schönwetterfahrrad - das war nicht gerade das, was ich haben wollte.
Die Federgabel selbst ist meiner Meinung nach zweifellos eine Zumutung für jeden Biker! Selbst für einsteiger!

Fazit: 
- für mich kein Pulverbeschichter Rahmen mehr
- die Investition für eine neue Gabel ist nötig (Empfehlungen bis ~200 + Cantisockel gerne gesehen )

Für mich genug Gründe keine Kaufempfehlung zu geben. Anbei zwei Bilder über die Abgeplatzten stellen und den Lackierversuchen des scheinbar unfähigen werkstatt Arbeiters.


----------



## mtblukas (25. März 2012)

naja ich finde du Ã¼bertreibst ein wenig, das ist ein Bike fÃ¼r 650â¬ 
und die lackabplatzer passieren nunmal, das hat jedes Bike das nicht pulverbeschichtet ist und wie gesagt das Bike kostet 650â¬.

Zu der Gabel: Die ist wirklich ******* aber was anderes kann man ja bei so einem Bike auch nicht erwarten? 

Also ich wÃ¼rde das Bike nicht gleich so schlecht machen nur weil es ein gÃ¼nstiges Einsteiger rad ist.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (25. März 2012)

An meinem LTD blättert auch an klitzekleinen Stellen der Lack ab.
Aber meine Güte, es ist ein MTB, da sieht das halt so aus.

Und einen Kettenstrebenschutz dreht dir sowieso jeder intelligente Händler beim Kauf an.

Übrigens wurde dein Bike glaube ich nasslackiert, nicht pulverbeschichtet. Bin da aber auch nicht ganz im Bilde mit den Verfahren. Eloxiert ist auf jeden Fall kratzfester.

Zur Gabel: bei 650  Gesamtpreis bleibt nicht viel für die Gabel, logisch, dass da dann gespart wird.

Ich würde zu einer Rockshox Recon (Silver, Gold wird für 20  nicht drin sein) raten, deren Performance soll für den Preis ganz gut sein.
Oder du schaust mal nach einer gebrauchten Reba im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Anselmus (25. März 2012)

Hab an meins ne Reba Race drangebastelt, funktioniert wunderbar. Ansonsten war ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Attention. Ohne Kettenstrebenschutz loszulegen ist auch leicht fahrlässig, weiß jetzt nur nit genau ob eher vom Fahrer oder vom Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peps (25. März 2012)

Das Attention ist mein erstes Mountainbike, daher konnte ich gar nicht erst wissen, dass so etwas von nöten ist - dass war wohl eher eine mangelhafte Beratung des Händlers. 

Der zweite Punkt ist, dass ich nicht die Disc variante habe! Das ist einfach nix! Ich hab ja nichts gegen die hydraulische Felgenbremse - aber es schränkt mich beim Federgabelkauf einfach extrem ein. 

Eine Federgabel mit Canti zu finden ist schwer. Favorit wäre eine recon gold/silver solo air. Keine der beiden mit cantisockel. Die recon silver tk ist dann wieder mit stahlfeder...


----------



## Anselmus (26. März 2012)

Das ist natürlich fies. Allerdings würde ich dann überlegen, ob ich das ganze noch aufrüste. Vielleicht wärs geschickter, die Flocken, anstatt in Teile, in ein neues Bike zu investieren.


----------



## XRMX (26. März 2012)

Ich kann weiterhin nicht klagen über mein Attention (2010).
Gut die Suntourgabel wich inzwischen einer RS Recon Gold (200 Eus EBAY!) die ihren Dienst um einiges besser und zuverlässiger erledigt. Wo die Suntour bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt regelmäßig den Dienst quittierte macht die Recon munter weiter. Die Bremse wurde bei mir aus Neugierde gewechselt und ich bin zufrieden damit ;-)

Anfangs war ich auch ohne Kettenstrebenschutz unterwegs...das Ergebnis ist absehbar...beim Kauf wusste ich es eben auch nicht besser. Inzwischen ist einer dran, aber eher um die schon entstandenen wirklich hässlichen Schäden zu überdecken.

Inzwischen bekommt das Rad immer mal was Neues, aber eher aus Lust am Basteln und Experimentieren; funktioniert hat bisher (abgesehen von der Gabel) alles an dem Rad!






Inzwischen bin ich mit dem Conti X-King unterwegs...der verträgt sich auch sehr gut mit dem Rest! ;-)


----------



## Anselmus (26. März 2012)

Achso ja, hab auch Fat Albert drauf. geht schon gut. Und mit 2,35" geht's gerade so hinten.


----------



## sorny (21. April 2012)

Hey, gehöre jetzt auch zu den Attention Besitzern 

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Bike mit einem passenden P/L Verhältnis, das ich auch ab und zu mal in den Wald entführen kann.


----------



## I3uchi (28. April 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Hab an meins ne Reba Race drangebastelt, funktioniert wunderbar. Ansonsten war ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Attention. Ohne Kettenstrebenschutz loszulegen ist auch leicht fahrlässig, weiß jetzt nur nit genau ob eher vom Fahrer oder vom Händler



Inwiefern fahrlässig? Ich habe keinen Schutz dran (wusste davon am Anfang auch nix, mittlerweile ist es zu spät). Sieht nach 2500km hässlich aus weil an der Strebe viel Öl und kleine(!) Dellen von Kettenschlägen sind. Aber das beeinflusst die Stabilität des Rahmens doch nicht derart negativ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (28. April 2012)

Nein, wahrscheinlich sind es nur Lackschäden. Aber ich find's dreist, wenn man's schon beim Händler vor Ort kauft, das der nicht nen Kettenschutz drauf macht. Oder den Kunden zumindest draud hinweist, dass sowas, wenn er nit nur zum Bäcker damit fahren will, vielleicht angebracht ist...


----------



## I3uchi (28. April 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Nein, wahrscheinlich sind es nur Lackschäden. Aber ich find's dreist, wenn man's schon beim Händler vor Ort kauft, das der nicht nen Kettenschutz drauf macht. Oder den Kunden zumindest draud hinweist, dass sowas, wenn er nit nur zum Bäcker damit fahren will, vielleicht angebracht ist...



Ja, das wiederum ist wahr. Sieht wirklich nicht schön aus. Vor allem wenn man als Anfänger viel zu viel Öl nimmt


----------



## Anselmus (28. April 2012)

Naja, machste halt jetzt nen Strebenschutz drauf, dann sieht man es wenigstens nimmer


----------



## Hansiii (9. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

Seit wenigen Wochen darf ich dem Thread mit erhobenem Haupt beitreten und mit Stolz verkünden, dass ich ein Attention 2011 neu erworben habe. 
Schaut meine Fotos mal an ;-)


----------



## pacewade (9. Mai 2012)

schönes bike hansi !!
aber leider viel zu sauber


----------



## Hansiii (26. Mai 2012)

XRMX schrieb:


> Anfangs war ich auch ohne Kettenstrebenschutz unterwegs...das Ergebnis ist absehbar...




Meine arme Hose...:-/


----------



## pacewade (26. Mai 2012)

moin !

was les ich hier ? ihr fahrt eure attentions mit >2.1 er Reifen?

geht das?? 

ich selbst hab ein 09er , in der "beschreibung" steht, das max. 2.1 reinpassen. dasselbe denk ich auch , wenn ich den abstand (hinten) zu den streben sehe...

hmm


----------



## XRMX (26. Mai 2012)

pacewade schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> was les ich hier ? ihr fahrt eure attentions mit >2.1 er Reifen?
> 
> ...



Bei mir passt der X-King (2.4) hinten gerade so noch rein...das ist aber ECHT (!!!) knapp, leichter Strebenkontakt mit den kleinen "Gummi-nippeln" des Profils (wie heißen denn diese Dinger?!) nicht ausgeschlossen ;-) ...ich denke ich werde da wieder eine Nummer zurückfahren auf 2.2 ... sollte auch für mein Einsatzgebiet mit dem Pony reichen, aber wie gesagt: es geht ;-)


----------



## Anselmus (27. Mai 2012)

Hab im Moment 2,2" Nobby Nic drauf, geht ohne Probleme... Hatte aber, wie schon gesagt, 2,35" Fat Albert drauf, ging auch ohne Schleifen...


----------



## PittMosh (23. Juni 2012)

Servus... Ich bin auch voll zufrieden mit dem Bike, habe mir allerdings ein Zonenschein PAN zugelegt, weil mein Schwerpunkt doch eher Downhill/Freeride fahren ist. Ich verkaufe übrigens mein Attention, wenn jemand interesse an dem Bike hat.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330751316352?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IFL (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin momentan stark am Überlegen mir das Attention 2012 zu kaufen, weiß allerdings nicht, ob es auch mein Gewicht aushalten würde. Ich wiege zur Zeit knapp über 100kg, arbeite aber schon eine Weile daran und hab in den letzten zwei Monaten circa 5kilo verloren. Jetzt würde ich nur gerne wissen, ob ich an der Gabel oder an den Bremsen was machen müsste wenn ich mir das Attention in ein/zwei Monaten kaufen würde, bis dahin hab ich vielleicht auch schon wieder was wech...


----------



## NiRo (24. Juni 2012)

Keine Sorge. Bin etwa in der selben Gewichtsklasse unterwegs und habe mit meinem Attention keinerlei Probleme. Das Systemgewicht (Bike + Fahrer + Gepäck) ist bis 115 kg zugelassen. 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## IFL (24. Juni 2012)

Puh, das beruhigt mich aber. Ich freu mich schon richtig!


----------



## Lorba (11. Juli 2012)

Hey,
endlich ist es so weit  
mein attention bekommt ne dicke fette neue Fox 32 f100 rlc fit! 
relativ günstig erworben. morgen gibts bilder warscheinlich


----------



## Anselmus (12. Juli 2012)

Fett wäre ne Fox 36 irgendwas  32 ist doch normal dick...


----------



## DarkSolja (16. Juli 2012)

Ich bin gerade auch Stark am Überlegen mir das Attention in black & red zu kaufen  das 2012 model hatte ich für 699 gesehen.... was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MeMa (21. Juli 2012)

DarkSolja schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auch Stark am Überlegen mir das Attention in black & red zu kaufen  das 2012 model hatte ich für 699 gesehen.... was meint ihr dazu?




Das Bike hab ich und bin damit "eigentlich" zufrieden. So nach und nach versuch ich allerdings die Grenzen zu testen und frage mich, wie weit hier manche mit ihren Bikes gehen?

Abgesehen von Straße, feste Waldwege und Schotter?
Schon jemand im Bikepark gewesen bzw. diverse Sprünge ab gewisser Höhe gehabt? 

Hab aktuell mal gar keinen Plan was ich mit den 100mm Federweg anstellen kann.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (21. Juli 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> ...
> Abgesehen von Straße, feste Waldwege und Schotter?
> ...


Das ist doch noch nicht mal richtiges MTB-Einsatzgebiet, für sowas gibts doch Crossräder. 

Auch wenn Cube das natürlich nicht offiziell erlaubt, sind kleinere Sprünge über Baumstämme mit einem MTB wie dem Attention meiner Meinung nach kein Problem .
Fahre selbst ein LTD, das kann ich über grobe Wurzelstrecken und Gestein prügeln, was das Zeug hält, da ist eher der Faktor Fahrer limitierend - fahre erst seit nem reichlichen Jahr MTB.

Aber man sollte das eigene Gewicht nicht außer Acht lassen: mit meinen sub 70 kg wird das Material geringer belastet, als wenn ein kräftiger Bursche mit 100 kg draufsitzt.

@DarkSolja
Das Attention für 699  ist Listenpreis, da ist sicherlich noch Potenzial nach unten beim Händler.


----------



## MeMa (21. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch nicht mal richtiges MTB-Einsatzgebiet, für sowas gibts doch Crossräder.
> 
> Aber man sollte das eigene Gewicht nicht außer Acht lassen: mit meinen sub 70 kg wird das Material geringer belastet, als wenn ein kräftiger Bursche mit 100 kg draufsitzt.




Frau redet bekanntlich nicht über Gewicht, aber bin bei 67 kg ... 
Hatte das mit den Waldwegen und Schotter nur gelesen 
Ich wollt halt schon mal Sprünge, Wurzeln und Steine mitnehmen ohne mir Sorgen machen zu müssen, das die Gabel ab einer Höhe von 20 cm abk***** 

Wollt halt mal in Bikepark, aber ohne Schaden auch wieder zurück....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte noch so ein Cube Attention 20" im Angebot. Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann ich am paar Sachen dazu aufschreiben und paar Bilder machem.


----------



## Lorba (9. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=235348&stc=1&d=1344506051

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTBJonas (9. August 2012)

Lorba schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=235348&stc=1&d=1344506051
> 
> was haltet ihr davon?



Die Gabel dürfte rocken


----------



## Lorba (9. August 2012)

oh ja 
sie macht spaß


----------



## Quator94 (9. August 2012)

Aber die Reifen ^^

* Flaschenregal und Getränkeregal *
Aus unserer MP20 Serie haben wir für Sie ein spezielles Regal zusammengestellt. Mit diesem Regal, das natürlich, so wie das MP20-System, nur mit einen Gummihammer zu montieren ist, können Sie Flaschen aller Arten lagern. Die Regale werden oben mit einem Fachboden abgedeckt, den Sie als Ablagefläche oder als Bar benutzen können.

Beachten Sie auch unsere Getränkekistenregale, mit denen Sie Getränkekisten aller Arten lagern können.


----------



## Lorba (9. August 2012)

ja vorne is hald noch der normale ss drauf
 aber hinten hab ichn nobby nick 2,25 drauf ich weiß ned was du da hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (9. August 2012)

Wäre nicht umgekehrt sinnvoller? Der NN hat doch mehr Grip und der SS rollt besser...


----------



## Lorba (9. August 2012)

ja eigentlich schon aber der ss vorne is nur übergang gewesn weils meinen nn vorne zerlegt hat und ich so schnell keinen neuen kaufen konnte.


----------



## Quator94 (9. August 2012)

Lorba schrieb:


> ja vorne is hald noch der normale ss drauf
> aber hinten hab ichn nobby nick 2,25 drauf ich weiß ned was du da hast?



Hinten konnte ich nicht erkenne, Nobby Nic ist ja ok


----------



## Lorba (9. August 2012)

weiß jemand ein gutes bremsset? 
oder is es eine gute idee erst neue scheiben drauf? 
weil ich hab momentan nicht so viel Geld. 
oder sollte ich das ganze auf einmal erneuern? 
weil meine scheiben sehn schon ziemlich...nja... mitgenommen aus 
und ich wollte mal bremstechnisch was neues habn.


----------



## Anselmus (10. August 2012)

Bei Rose gibts die Shimano Zee gerade für 130 das Set (ohne Scheiben)... 

Und hier gibts gerade ne Avid Elexir 5 als B-Ware:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Set-VR-HR-2012-weiss-Einzelstueck::32338.html

Die Zee habe ich mir auch bestellt, aber noch nicht montiert.

Aber hier gibts paar Meinungen zur Zee
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=589328


----------



## Lorba (11. August 2012)

und kann man die bremsscheiben bei den naben vom attention einfach wechseln oder brauch ich da was besonders zum runterziehn oder so.
weil die sind doch irgendwie genietet.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. August 2012)

Lorba schrieb:


> und kann man die bremsscheiben bei den naben vom attention einfach wechseln oder brauch ich da was besonders zum runterziehn oder so.
> weil die sind doch irgendwie genietet.



Die sind mit 6 Torxschrauben befestigt. Üblicherweise T25.


----------



## Lorba (11. August 2012)

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/$T2eC16RHJIYE9qUcOQZWBQEk(Sgcdg~~48_72.JPG

so siehts bei mir auch aus..
das sind doch keine schrauben?


----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. August 2012)

Lorba schrieb:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/$T2eC16RHJIYE9qUcOQZWBQEk(Sgcdg~~48_72.JPG
> 
> so siehts bei mir auch aus..
> das sind doch keine schrauben?



Das ist dann Centerlock, wird geöffnet, wie die Kassette am Antrieb. Da gibts eine spezielle Nuss, die in die Rasterung in der Mitte passt.

Sowas hier z.B.:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1246/a11498/zahnkranzabzieher-lockout-btl-12s.html


----------



## Lorba (11. August 2012)

oke danke 
du hast mir sehr geholfen 
und noch eine frage weil ich hab mal gehört das wenn man 203er Scheiben auf ein cube macht, die Garantie verfällt. stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. August 2012)

Lorba schrieb:


> oke danke
> du hast mir sehr geholfen
> und noch eine frage weil ich hab mal gehört das wenn man 203er Scheiben auf ein cube macht, die Garantie verfällt. stimmt das?



Auf den Rahmen darf man meines Wissens maximal eine 160er Scheibe hinten montieren, vorne ist es von der Gabel abhängig.  Hast Du die Rock Shox Dart 3? Die habe ich zumindest per Google für Dein Rad gefunden. Soweit ich weiß, hat die noch die dünnen Standrohre, da dürfte ebenfalls bei 160mm Schluss sein.


----------



## Lorba (11. August 2012)

ne ich hab ne fox 32 rlc fit.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (12. August 2012)

Lorba schrieb:


> ne ich hab ne fox 32 rlc fit.



Hui, die kostet ja mehr als das ganze Rad vorher. 
Bei der Gabel sollte es bis 203mm keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Quator94 (12. August 2012)

Trekking E-Bike

Und hinten machen 180mm auch keine Probleme 

Focus legt nach. Nach 50 E-Bikes 2016 umfasst der große E-Bike-Test 2017 sogar 60 Modelle des Jahrgangs 2017 – diesmal in 7 verschiedenen Kategorien – ein neuer Superlativ! Bis zu 50 Testkriterien werden pro E-Bike ermittelt und abgefragt, um so einen möglichst umfangreichen, aussagekräftigen und belastbaren Überblick über die Qualität der am Markt erhältlichen E-Bikes zu gewinnen. In enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem renommierten Prüflabor Velotech in Schweinfurt sowie den Fahrrad-Experten von Velomotion.de wurden in den vergangenen Monaten tausende von Testdaten erhoben und nach einem neuen Prüfprogramm bewertet. Das Testergebnis eines E-Bikes wird ermittelt über die vergleichende Bewertung von Produkteigenschaften in unterschiedlichen Kategorien.

http://www.ebiketester24.de/trekking-e-bike-test/


----------



## Kruemelmonster (12. August 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Und hinten machen 180mm auch keine Probleme



Mag sein, er will aber wissen, ob die Garantie verfällt und das tut sie, wenn er sich nicht an die Vorgabe von Cube hält. Die besagt nunmal: 160mm.


----------



## Lorba (12. August 2012)

ja die gabel hab ich relativ billig bekommen 
und ja ich hätte hald gern 180/180.
aber dann muss ich hald mit 180/160 fahrn.


----------



## Anselmus (13. August 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Das ist dann Centerlock, wird geöffnet, wie die Kassette am Antrieb. Da gibts eine spezielle Nuss, die in die Rasterung in der Mitte passt.
> 
> Sowas hier z.B.:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1246/a11498/zahnkranzabzieher-lockout-btl-12s.html



Und ne Kettenpeitsche wäre dann auch sinnvoll, wenn du das Ding hinten wieder festziehen willst. Vorne weiß ich gar nit, wie man dagegen hält 

Drehmomentschlüssel ist sicherlich auch sinnvoll bei dem VOrhaben.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (13. August 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Und ne Kettenpeitsche wäre dann auch sinnvoll, wenn du das Ding hinten wieder festziehen willst. Vorne weiß ich gar nit, wie man dagegen hält
> 
> Drehmomentschlüssel ist sicherlich auch sinnvoll bei dem VOrhaben.



Was willst Du denn hinten gegenhalten? Wir sind bei der Scheibenbremse. Einfach das Rad festhalten.


----------



## Quator94 (13. August 2012)

Haben Bremsscheiben gar keinen Freilauf?  Also auch die der günstigen *E-Bikes bis 1000* Euro nicht?

E-Bike Test legt nach. Nach 50 E-Bikes 2016 umfasst der große E-Bike-Test 2018 sogar 60 Modelle des Jahrgangs 2017 – diesmal in 7 verschiedenen Kategorien – ein neuer Superlativ! Bis zu 50 Testkriterien werden pro E-Bike ermittelt und abgefragt, um so einen möglichst umfangreichen, aussagekräftigen und belastbaren Überblick über die Qualität der am Markt erhältlichen E-Bikes zu gewinnen. In enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem renommierten Prüflabor Velotech in Schweinfurt sowie den Fahrrad-Experten von Velomotion.de wurden in den vergangenen Monaten tausende von Testdaten erhoben und nach einem neuen Prüfprogramm bewertet. Das Testergebnis eines E-Bikes wird ermittelt über die vergleichende Bewertung von Produkteigenschaften in unterschiedlichen Kategorien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (14. August 2012)

Hehe. Stimmt. Ist ja einigermaßen sinnfrei, wenn sich die Bremsscheibe zum Rad drehen würde... 

Dachte an Kassette festziehen, dehalb hab ich auch gerätselt wie das vorne  gehen soll


----------



## sorny (18. August 2012)

Kann mir wer ne gscheite Kette zum Attention 2012er empfehlen? Die Shimano is mir jez zum 2. bei ner Niete aufgangen -_-

Gibts eventuell auch 10er Ketten in rot? Das würd farblich sogar fein passen haha


----------



## Anselmus (20. August 2012)

Kette in schwarzrot gibt es:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k513/a71857/x10sl-dlc-10-fach-kette-schwarz-rot.html

Ansonsten hab ich mein Attention (und mein Stereo jetzt) immer mit SRAM Ketten gefahren und hatte nie Probleme damit...


----------



## Maggot83 (1. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe momentan vor mein Attention zu verkaufen.
Es ist das 2010er Modell black n white. 56cm RH ( 22 zoll )
Habe es extrem selten gefahren. Sieht aus wie fabrikneu.
Diverses Zubehör ist auch dabei. 
( SKS Schutzbleche, Pitlock vorne und hinten, Neopren Kettenschutz, Trinkflaschenhalter + Trinkflasche )

Was könnte ich denn so für einen realistischen Preis ansetzen ?
Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich freuen. 

Mfg


----------



## ThinkBiking (13. September 2012)

Hier mal meins


----------



## memmo (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nächstes Frühjahr das Attention entweder als 26 oder 29 zu holen. 99%ig wäre mein Einsatzgebiet die Straße Berlins. Wollte mir dafür Straßenbereifung z.B. Kojaks drauf machen. 
Ist das Sinnvoll so ein Rad als "Stadtbike" zu nutzen? Bin bis jetzt Bahnrad (Fixie) gefahren und habe mir die Knie zerstört. Daher mein Wechsel zur Schlatung und etwas mehr Komfort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorba (4. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Attention von 2011 wird jetzt richtig hergerichtet .
Neue Bremsen, die Shimano XT Br-m 775 mit 2x 180er Scheiben wurden gerade von mir montiert.
Bild kommt die kommende Woche.
Eine Frage hätte ich an euch Attention-Fahrer, wie viel wiegt eures? 
Schöne Grüße aus Niederbayern


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (4. November 2012)

memmo schrieb:


> Hey ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nächstes Frühjahr das Attention entweder als 26 oder 29 zu holen. 99%ig wäre mein Einsatzgebiet die Straße Berlins. Wollte mir dafür Straßenbereifung z.B. Kojaks drauf machen.
> Ist das Sinnvoll so ein Rad als "Stadtbike" zu nutzen? Bin bis jetzt Bahnrad (Fixie) gefahren und habe mir die Knie zerstört. Daher mein Wechsel zur Schlatung und etwas mehr Komfort


Ein MTB als Stadtrad - das macht keinen Spaß, da kommt man nicht auf Tempo.
Ich finde das ist das ideale Stadtrad:
http://www.cube.eu/tour/cross-road/sl-cross-pro/
Oder das Hyde:
http://www.cube.eu/tour/urban-life/hyde-pro/

Deine Knieprobleme rühren ja von der fehlenden Möglichkeit die Übersetzung zu ändern her. Daher würde ich schon auf ne Starrgabel setzen, es gibt einige gute Trekkingreifen, die leicht sind und dennoch viel Komfort bieten. Knapp 1,5 kg Zusatzgewicht in Form einer Federgabel durch die Stadt zu wuchten, das würde ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## Anselmus (5. November 2012)

Lorba schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> mein Attention von 2011 wird jetzt richtig hergerichtet .
> Neue Bremsen, die Shimano XT Br-m 775 mit 2x 180er Scheiben wurden gerade von mir montiert.
> Bild kommt die kommende Woche.
> ...



Wenn ich am Attention was upgraden würde, dann als erstes die Gabel. Oder das Geld sparen und nen neues Bike kaufen


----------



## hitspo (5. November 2012)

Lorba schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> mein Attention von 2011 wird jetzt richtig hergerichtet .
> Neue Bremsen, die Shimano XT Br-m 775 mit 2x 180er Scheiben wurden gerade von mir montiert.
> Bild kommt die kommende Woche.
> ...



Hallo,
mein unverändertes Attention 2012 mit Satteltasche(Sigma Cuberider,Multitool,Flickzeug und Reifenheber) und ein weinig Dreck
wiegt stolze 14,6Kg 
Schöne Grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Lorba (13. November 2012)

@Anselmus

Ja, die Dart 3 ist schon lange ausgemustert.
Jetzt arbeitet ein Fox 32 f100 Rlc Fit in dem Rahmen.

Neues komplettes?
Ne ich finde den Lock des Rahmens echt schön dezent in dem weiß blau. 
Früher oder später kommt ein neuer Rahmen her.
Und es ist schön wenn man sagt, man fährt ein Attention aus 2011 und jeder sich denkt das es eine normale Ausstattung hat.


----------



## Lorba (14. November 2012)

Hier mal ein Foto


----------



## Lorba (14. November 2012)

Wie findet ihr es?


----------



## hitspo (30. November 2012)

Mit blauen Pedalen und nem weiß-blauen Flaschenhalter wäre es perfekt


----------



## Lorba (2. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefällts so


----------



## hitspo (2. Dezember 2012)

Dann passts ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorba (22. Januar 2013)




----------



## Lorba (21. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=248123&stc=1&d=1363887755


----------



## pacewade (23. Mai 2013)

ein schalke attention ... 

gar nicht gut ^^


----------



## DarkSolja (23. Mai 2013)

if you don't know... you better get to know!


----------



## pacewade (24. Mai 2013)

mal ne frage:

habe ein attention 09 und brauche ein neues kurbelinnenlager.

bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, welches ich genau brauche.

in einem anderen thread hier im forum wurde mir dieses hier empfohlen:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-innenlager-bb-un55/aid:515142

allerdings bin ich mir nicht 100pro sicher ob das auch passen wird.

auf meiner kurbel steht komischerweise FC-M 442/443 
was lt. google ja eigentlich 2 verschiedene kurbeln sind!?

hat jemand eventuell eine 09er edition vom attention und weiss genaueres?? 

danke!


----------



## pacewade (4. Juni 2013)

mein getunetes attention 09


----------



## HJS-FORE (5. Juni 2013)

pacewade schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> habe ein attention 09 und brauche ein neues kurbelinnenlager.
> 
> ...



Die Kurbel gibt es als Vierkant und als Octalink (wenn ich das richtig sehe). 
Wäre also wichtig was DU verbaut hast. Wenn Du Dein Lager ausbaust, sollte auch die richtige Größe draufstehen.


----------



## pacewade (5. Juni 2013)

war ne vierkant!


----------



## Lorba (16. Juni 2013)

Nix da mit Schalke 
Weiß-Blau Bayern ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dichtling87 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe mir heute ein cube Attention 26" 2013 geholt.
Eindruck fällt bisher echt mies aus.

- Hinterreifen falsch herum montiert.
- Pedale sind nach 10 Kilometern schon Schrottreif.


Mal sehen was mein Händler dazu sagt.


----------



## HJS-FORE (29. Juni 2013)

Was ist denn mit den Pedalen passiert ?

Hinterreifen kann man ja ändern lassen. Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Dichtling87 (29. Juni 2013)

Die krachen und eiern


----------



## HJS-FORE (29. Juni 2013)

Nach 10 Kilometern sollte das ja unter Garantie fallen. 
Und druck dir die Montageanleitung für die reifen aus.  Dann gibt es keine Diskussionen über richtig und falsch.


----------



## Thiel (29. Juni 2013)

Montageanleitung für Reifen ? Für einen speziellen sogar ? Wo gibts denn das ?
Meistens ist doch ein Pfeil für die Laufrichtung zu sehen.


----------



## HJS-FORE (29. Juni 2013)

Die Erklärung wie der Pfeil gemeint ist meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HJS-FORE (2. Juli 2013)

Und ??

Was hat der Händler gesagt ??


----------



## Dichtling87 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habs zeitlich noch nicht geschafft das zu klären. 
Sorry


----------



## Lorba (7. Juli 2013)

Soooooo hab meinen Attention Rahmen Gestrahlt und mit Klarlack versiegelt. Werde heute noch ein Paar Fotos im Kompletten schießen und hier rein stellen. Bis dann. 
Lg Lorba


----------



## Lorba (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## Lorba (9. Juli 2013)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/it/5x/it5xqals6ehm/large_DSCF1566.JPG?0


----------



## HJS-FORE (10. Juli 2013)

Also ICH finde ja die Designs auf den Cuberädern sehr gelungen. Warum macht man sowas ab ?


----------



## cytrax (29. Juli 2013)

Weil sie teilweise echt hässlich sind!?


----------



## powerman099 (31. Juli 2013)

Bin seit letzte Woche Dienstag Besitzer eines Attention 29 

Ich finde es bisher richtig geil. Fährt sich perfekt. Hab schon so ungefähr 80km runter. Die Tage kommen Bilder...


----------



## Patrick86 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hab das 2013´er in schwarz/grün und bin bisher auch zufrieden. Klar, welche Bauteile was taugen und welche nicht lernt man nicht in 2 Wochen. Das werd ich in 2 Jahren dann vielleicht verstehen  Von daher bin ich erstmal glücklich. Die kleene Rock Shox tut was sie soll und hinten diese 10er Shadow Kassette find ich auch recht nice (aber auch hier fehlen die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten).

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist, was ich genau dem Rahmen zumuten kann mit meinen 75kg...ich will nicht in nen Dirtpark, aber bei den Trails im Wald weiß man ja nie, ob man mal abheben muss oder obs nen Chickenrun außen herum gibt...
Hab voll Angst dass wenn ich mal nen Meter fliege gleich der Rahmen hopps geht  Irgendwer da Erfahrungen hier?

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. Oktober 2013)

Laut Cube FAQ soll man gar nicht springen aber ein wenig springe ich auch mit meinem Acid (selber Rahmen) und er lebt noch. Aber wenn du der Meinung bist du könntest ein gutes Stückchen fliegen dann brems lieber ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick86 (15. Oktober 2013)

@_CubeFan_1998

Genau aus dem Grund wollte ich ein paar Erfahrungswerte 

Die ganzen Artikelbeschreibungen machen mir echt Angst bei den ganzen Hardtails :-/


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja cube sichert sich nur ab falls dann doch mal was kaputt gehen sollte am meisten sollte man sich angst um die LR machen 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## Patrick86 (15. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, aber was sind LR? Laufräder? Bin mit den ganzen Abkürzungen noch nicht so fit^^


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. Oktober 2013)

Oh sorry ja LR ist Laufrad 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## homebasement (18. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe mit meinem 2011er knapp 10000 MTB km runter und etliche Sprünge hinter mir, bis jez is alles ok. Denke der Rahmen hält mehr aus wie mancher Carbonrahmen    ... vielleicht ;-)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (18. Oktober 2013)

Aluminium hält eigentlich immer mehr aus 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben  now Free


----------



## leseschaf (2. November 2013)

Seit einigen Wochen bin ich ebenfalls Besitzer eines Attention SL. Meine Einsatzzeit ist der Herbst/Winter und bisher läuft allet jut. Die Gabel soll mäßig sein - keine Ahnung, da fehlen mir Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Ich rumpel mit dem Ding durch den Wald, am liebsten abseits der Waldautobahnen und es macht wirklich Spaß. Letztes Wochenende wurde ich auf eine Tour zur Wasserkuppe mitgenommen, das ist dann noch mal viel intensiver als mit dem RR, aber sehr fein!


----------



## SchmariMTB (4. November 2013)

Habe jetzt auch das SL 29 seit 3 Wochen und bin damit sehr zufrieden... Bin blutiger Anfänger,aber hab das Bike schon über Trails und durch verschiedene Wälder gejagd. Ich denke für das Geld kann man da echt nicht meckern. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist für mich bis jetzt nur die 160er Scheiben (Gewichtsabhängig). Bin jetzt ca 300 km gefahren und wie gut es wirklich ist wird sich nächstes Jahr dann zeigen.


----------



## 44freak (4. November 2013)

is ja kein ding die aufzurüsten !  ..die gabel bemängelt ihr nich ? :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchmariMTB (4. November 2013)

wie gut etwas ist,weis man leider immer nur, wenn man es vergleicht... und dafür bin ich zu wenig mit anderen bikes bzw gabeln gefahren. die hier ist für mich schon sehr ok. Mal schauen wie ich das sehe, wenn ich andere gefahren bin


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

Einfach aufrüsten ist lustig, die XC 28 ist nur für 160 mm Freigegeben.


----------



## 44freak (4. November 2013)

die gabel nur für 160 mm ? ich was ..na dann gleich zwei sachen mit einmal beseitigen is ja auch nich wirklich gut  holt dir halt ne reba und dann 180 oder 200mm


----------



## SchmariMTB (4. November 2013)




----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

44freak schrieb:


> die gabel nur für 160 mm ? ich was ..na dann gleich zwei sachen mit einmal beseitigen is ja auch nich wirklich gut  holt dir halt ne reba und dann 180 oder 200mm



Für denn der sich vielleicht keine Reba leisten kann kann sich auch eine XC 32 Solo air holen. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## SchmariMTB (4. November 2013)

ok ... d.h. ich muss also auch die Gabel wechseln, wenn ich mehr Bremskraft will ... Naja bin jetzt nicht der Typ,der sich ein relativ günstiges Bike kauft und dann alles ändern muss. Dann hätte ich auch gleich tiefer in die Taschen greifen müssen. Dann fahr ich das jetzt so lange bis die Beläge bzw Scheiben runter sind und kann mich ja dann nochmal schlau machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

Oder halt eine bessere bremse die acera ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## SchmariMTB (4. November 2013)

Ok ... Danke für die Info


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. November 2013)

Kein Problem.


----------



## SchmariMTB (13. November 2013)

im Übrigen zum Thema  Bremsscheiben vorne :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=656255


----------



## HJS-FORE (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe seit März ein 2014 er attention 29 und bin echt zufrieden mit dem Rad. Trotz 99 Kilo auch mit den bremsen.
Habe mir jetzt Plattform Pedale montiert. Ist schon ein Unterschied.
Click Pedale mag ich nicht.


----------



## patrick2912 (3. Juli 2014)

Hi, 

hab bei meinem attention das Problem dass von der Bremsleitung die Hülle quasi lose in den dafür vorgesehenen Halterung liegt sieht dementsprechend scheisse aus. Gibt es da beim Attention Adapterstücke oder sowas? Selbstaufbau wohl bemerkt.


LG Patrick


----------



## HJS-FORE (6. Juli 2014)

Die Gabel am 2014 er model (29 nicht sl) ist ja anscheinend ein recht einfaches. Model.
Ich fahre eigentlich nur waldautobahn und Feld. Und auf der anfahrt zum Wald eben auch  Straße.
Macht so eine rock shock reba da Sinn oder ist das für mich dann oversized.
Ich habe bislang nichts negatives an der jetzigen Gabel festgestellt.


----------



## crack_MC (15. November 2014)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ein MTB als Stadtrad - das macht keinen Spaß, da kommt man nicht auf Tempo.
> Ich finde das ist das ideale Stadtrad:
> http://www.cube.eu/tour/cross-road/sl-cross-pro/
> Oder das Hyde:
> ...



Hardtail als Stadtrad ist doch super, Federgabel entlastet die Handgelenke und mit Semislicks und Rennradkassette hat man 'ne geile
Beschleunigung (von einer roten Ampel zur nächsten  )  
MTB ist auch meist handlicher...


----------



## Werratte (23. Dezember 2014)

Servus Beinander!
Ich hab bisher noch nicht wirklich gesucht, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand aus dem Kopf heraus sagen, ob es hier Infos zu Drehmomenten gibt, explizit die Momente für die Befestigung des Schaltauges.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## PeterK2000 (9. Oktober 2016)

Moin, morgen kommt mein neues 2016er Attention! 

Ich denk für mich als absoluten Einsteiger passt das Rad sehr gut, aber ich überlege, bei den Bremsen (bzw nur bei der Vorderradbremse erstmal) ein bissl aufzurüsten, weil die Bremsen nicht ganz zur restlichen Ausstattung passen - die Bremsen sind Shimano BR-M355 Scheibenbremsen (ohne Gruppeneinteilung, also noch schlechter als Acera?) und die Bremsscheiben haben auch nur 160mm. Nun sind meine Fragen: Kann ich vorne einfach 180mm Bremsscheiben einbauen? Die XC 30 Federgabel ist dafür ja ausgelegt, aber der Rahmen? Dazu find ich leider kaum Infos im Netz. Hinten würd ich die Standartbermse erstmal so lassen. Außerdem würd ich gerne eine SLX Bremse erstmal nur vorne montieren. Ist das eine gute Wahl oder brauche ich unbedingt eine Viekolbenbremse? Gibt es überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen der BR-M355 und der SLX? Und muss man die Bremsen mit dem Öl befüllen wenn ich die im Internet bestelle oder sind die schon fahrbereit? 

Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, ist mein erstes Rad mit Scheibenbremsen. Wo und wie ich fahre kann ich leider überhaupt noch nicht sagen. Hier noch ein Link zum Bike: https://www.cube.eu/produkte/hardtail/attention/cube-attention-blackngreen-2016/. Muss ich sonst noch iwas beachten? 
Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHaFTeR (9. Oktober 2016)

PeterK2000 schrieb:


> Moin, morgen kommt mein neues 2016er Attention!
> 
> Ich denk für mich als absoluten Einsteiger passt das Rad sehr gut, aber ich überlege, bei den Bremsen (bzw nur bei der Vorderradbremse erstmal) ein bissl aufzurüsten, weil die Bremsen nicht ganz zur restlichen Ausstattung passen - die Bremsen sind Shimano BR-M355 Scheibenbremsen (ohne Gruppeneinteilung, also noch schlechter als Acera?) und die Bremsscheiben haben auch nur 160mm. Nun sind meine Fragen: Kann ich vorne einfach 180mm Bremsscheiben einbauen? Die XC 30 Federgabel ist dafür ja ausgelegt, aber der Rahmen? Dazu find ich leider kaum Infos im Netz. Hinten würd ich die Standartbermse erstmal so lassen. Außerdem würd ich gerne eine SLX Bremse erstmal nur vorne montieren. Ist das eine gute Wahl oder brauche ich unbedingt eine Viekolbenbremse? Gibt es überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen der BR-M355 und der SLX? Und muss man die Bremsen mit dem Öl befüllen wenn ich die im Internet bestelle oder sind die schon fahrbereit?
> 
> ...




Moin,

da ich ja fast die selben Fragen hatte und mir mittlerweile eine neue Bremse eingebaut habe, hier mal der Versuch deine Fragen zu beantworten 

Ich hatte vor komplett umzustellen auf eine Vierkolbenbremsanlage entweder Shimano Zee oder Shimano Saint. 

Habe mich aber dagegen entschieden aus folgenden gründen...

1. Zee und Saint sind eher Downhill/Freeride Bremsen
2. Sind sehr gut aber auch entsprechend Aggressiv im Biss, will/brauch ich das an meinem aktuellen Hardtail.
3. Ich habe vor in geraumer Zeit mir ein zweites Rad zu kaufen ein Fully... Lohnt es sich da jetzt 300€ in eine neue Bremse zu investieren im Betracht auf den Preis des Hardtails?

Ich habe mir im Endeffekt eine komplette Shimano Deore Disc Center Lock v+h Set Scheibenbremse BR-M615	schwarz/Satz VR PM 180 mm + HR IS 180 mm gekauft und eingebaut! 

Diese ist komplett befüllt und muss nur angeschraubt werden. Bremse vorne/hinten, 180er Scheiben vorne/hinten und die passenden Adapter um von 160er Scheiben auf 180er umzustellen! 

Ging super easy alles zurück zu bauen und wieder neu aufzubauen. 

Was du brauchst bzw. Was von absolutem Vorteil ist, ist eine Nuss für die Ratsche um die Centerlock zu öffnen und zu schliessen und ein Drehmomentschlüssel um diese mit 40Nm wieder anzuziehen...
Geht aber auch alles ohne passendes Werkzeug ist allerdings aufwändiger gerade bei den Center Locks.

Ob es jetzt Sinn macht gleich die Bremse umzubauen wenn man noch nie Scheibenbremsen hatte und auch vllt. Nicht die Erfahrung beim Schrauben und vorallem noch keine Eindrücke vom neuen Rad im Gelände gemacht hat, überlass ich mal dir 

Bei mir war halt das Problem folgendes das meine Bremsen nach ca. 1000km eingelaufen waren, immer heiß wurden bei den Abfahrten und angefangen haben zu stinken und sich zu verfärben. Um so länger die Abfahrt war um so weniger gut war der Bremspunkt, dieser verschob sich ziemlich. 

Ich persönlich würde erst mal ein bisschen mit dem Rad fahren um zu sehen wo es evtl. Verbesserungspotential gibt. Denn das hängt auch oft vom Einsatzgebiet und deiner Handhabung ab. 

Wie du selbst sagt weißt du ja noch gar nicht wo und wie du mit dem Rad fahren wirst. Vllt langt dir ja die BR-M355.

Gruß


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerHackbart (12. Oktober 2016)

Also ich habe mein 2015er Attention auf vorn 180er Scheibe und komplett SLX Bremse umgebaut.

Das war die beste Investition die man machen konnte. Die SLX Bremese ist um Welten besser als die werksseitig verbaute und der Wechsel war schnell und günstig selbst erledigt.

Ein weiteres kostengünstiges Upgrade sind meiner Meinung naxh die Reifen.
Ich bin von den Smart Sam auf Conti Race King umgestiegen. Dabei habe ich sogar die billigste Variante für 20 Euro pro Reifen hergenommen.
Der Rollwiederstand ist wesentlich geringer, das Abrollgeräusch ist leiser und auch auf (trockenen) Trails macht der Race King eine gute Figur.


Aber bevor du was am Rad machst, fahr erstmal ne Weile damit. Dann erkennst du schon was dich stört und was für dich okay ist!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK2000 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, danke für eure Meinungen. Mein Attention ist jetzt seit einer Woche da . Danke für eure Meinungen, ich bleibe jetzt erstmal bei der Standardkonfiguration, die Bremsen sind ja eigentlich ziemlich stark im Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad mit Felgenbremsen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall super happy mit dem Fahrrad!


----------



## PeterK2000 (8. November 2016)

Moin, ich hab mein Attention bald einen Monat und ich find es echt immer noch sehr schick, hab mal zwei Bild rein gepackt. 

Zu den Bremsen hab ich auch was neues, und zwar find ich die Leistung an sich sehr gut, aber ich find die Bremshebel nicht so toll. Es sind gerade die originalen drei-Finger-Hebel dran, ich hätt aber lieber ein-Finger-Hebel, weil ich meistens nur mit dem Zeigefinger bremse. Deshalb wollte ich eventuell die Hebel tauschen. Aktuell hab ich Brems- und Schalteinheit vertauscht, womit sich die Dreifingerhebel sich wie Einfingerhebel anfühlen. Leider kann ich aber keine XT-Trigger bei denen ich die Schaltanzeige austauschen kann, sondern "nur " Deore, weswegen die Trigger ziemlich nah an den Lenkergummis sind. Kurz - ich brauch eine Lösung für Einfingerhebel 

Ist es möglich, nur die Hebel, also das, was die Finger wirklich in der Hand halten, zu tauschen, oder muss ich die ganze Einheit mit den Kolben auswechseln? Wenn es letzteres der Fall ist, dann würd ich fast doch über ganz neue Bremsen nachdenken, weil ich ja dann noch die Bremsen neu befüllen müsste (Entlüftungskit mit Flüssigkeit kostet ja immerhin 30€).

Ach, in den Ferien war mir ein bissl langweilig und ich hab mir gedacht, dass wenn die Vorderradbremse sowieso vielleicht rausfliegt, ich es mal ausprobieren kann, ihnen einen sportlicheren look zu verpassen und hab sie einfach mal rot angesprüht (roter Acryllack aus dem Baumarkt, vorher natürlich abgeschraubt und mit viieeellll Kreppband abgeklebt). Sie bremsen noch genauso wie vorher, die Haltbarkeit vom Lack wird sich aber noch zeigen, hab leider zu viel Lack benutzt, deshalb hat der Lack ein bissl Krakelle gebildet hat... Naja, mal sehen, noch hält der Lack


----------



## Thiel (9. November 2016)

Du kannst einfach SLX Bremshebel kaufen und die Scheiben eine Nummer größer wählen.
Die Leistung einer Bremse wird größtenteils über die größe der Scheibe bestimmt.
Auch bei einer Bremse wie der Saint, würde man keine 160mm Scheiben fahren.
Oder die Bl-M615

sollten identisch sein bis auf die Werkzeuglose Einstellung der Griffweite (völlig überflüssig)

Shimano Bremsen zu entlüften bzw. zu befüllen ist recht einfach. Guck mal bei Youtube ein paar Videos an. 

Und fang nicht an mehr zu tauschen - lohnt sich nie bei solch einem Bike.
Wenn du jetzt 200-300 Euro investierst, hättest du auch direkt ein anderes nehmen können.
Sowas fährt man einfach bis es auseinanderbricht und tauscht Verschleißteile, wenn sie fällig sind.


----------



## cubat (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach über 15 Jahren ohne MTB habe ich mir vor Kurzem für den Neueinstieg ein gebrauchtes 2008er Cube Attention zugelegt. Leider hat es mir dann auch gleich den Freilauf zerissen, und ich würde ihn nun gerne ersetzen. Mir ist schon klar daß (u.a.) die LR nicht so der Bringer sind, aber ich möchte es erstmal für kleines Geld reparieren, damit ich wieder fahren kann. Werkzeug und Wie-mans-macht-Wissen ist vorhanden, aber leider hab ich keinen Plan was für Naben an dem 2008er verbaut sind, bzw was für einen Freilauf ich da brauche. Kann mir da evtl. jemand hier weiter helfen?

Viele Grüße

Cubat


----------



## Pesta-Lev (26. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten mein Attention SL 29" und bin soweit zufrieden.
Allerdings habe ich mich über den Matsch geärgert, der vom Vorderreifen auf die Ritzel und die Kette geschleudert wird.
Daher habe ich am Wochenende einen Spritzschutz für hinter die Ritzel gebastelt. Es ist ein Blumenuntersetzer in passender Größe. Leider aus durchsichtigem Plastik. Lieber wäre mir ein schwarzer Untersetzer aus etwas elastischerem Material gewesen, hatte ich aber nicht rumliegen.



 

 

 

P.S.
Ok, das Thema ist jetzt nicht gerade Attention spezifisch, aber ich habe keine andere Rubrik gefunden, wo ich meinen Beitrag posten kann.

Gruß Claus


----------



## rabobo (27. April 2017)

Puuh. Harter tobak der Anblick.
Aber abgesehen vom aussehen, denke ich das es bei der ersten Berührung mit stock oder Stein zu Bruch geht.
Denke einfach den Schlamm nach der Tour abspülen ist der bessere weg.
Trotzdem noch viel Spass mit deinem attention! Ich habe ein 2014er in 27,5".


----------



## wreckingbike (16. Mai 2017)

Hey Ihrs,
ich stehe ebenfalls vor der Überlegung, die Bremshebel gegen kurze für einen Finger auszutauschen. Immer wenn ich die festen Waldwege verlasse und es etwas bergab geht, fehlt mir doch ein wenig das Gefühl der Kontrolle wenn ich die Finger an der Bremse habe.

Oben steht ja, SLX-Bremshebel würden gehen. Wäre jemand bitte so lieb, mir die richtigen bzw. eine günstige und gute Option für mein Attention SL 2016 zu Posten? Ich bin im Dschungel der Fahrradteile etwas überfordert.
Verbaut ist die Shimano BR-M355. Hier ein Link nochmal zum Bike.

Dankschünn! :c)

Edit: Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur Gewöhnung, fahre ja noch nicht lange damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (16. Mai 2017)

wreckingbike schrieb:


> Hey Ihrs,
> ich stehe ebenfalls vor der Überlegung, die Bremshebel gegen kurze für einen Finger auszutauschen. Immer wenn ich die festen Waldwege verlasse und es etwas bergab geht, fehlt mir doch ein wenig das Gefühl der Kontrolle wenn ich die Finger an der Bremse habe.
> 
> Oben steht ja, SLX-Bremshebel würden gehen. Wäre jemand bitte so lieb, mir die richtigen bzw. eine günstige und gute Option für mein Attention SL 2016 zu Posten? Ich bin im Dschungel der Fahrradteile etwas überfordert.
> ...


Ich würde nicht nur die Hebel tauschen, sondern die gesamte Anlage.
Nur damit bekommst du auch ein gescheites Bremagefühl.

Preis-Leistungs-technisch würde ich folgende Bremse empfehlen:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-deore-scheibenbremse-br-m615-set-88973/wg_id-272

Dazu dann ggf. noch eine 180mm für das Vorderrad.


Dan hast du für ca. 100 Euro ne top Bremsanlage, die deiner jetziger weit überlegen ist.


----------



## wreckingbike (17. Mai 2017)

Schonmal danke für die Idee, aber lohnt sich ein 100-Euro-Upgrade denn wirklich bei einem Attention SL? (Einsteiger-Hardtail und so)

Die Bremsleistung ist bis dato mittelmäßig-gut würde ich sagen, aber ich traue mich bei hoher Geschwindigkeit auch nur bedingt, die ganz hart durchzuziehen. Da fehlt mir noch ein wenig das Feeling, im Moment würde ich befürchten einen Abflug über den Lenker zu machen. ;-)
Also sie packt schon zu und hält die Laufräder auch richtig fest wenn durchgezogen im Stand.
Aaaaaber ich bringe ja auch noch 130 kg Gewicht mit, schätze, dass das das schwerwiegendste  Problem aktuell ist... evtl würde es reichen, eine 206er vorne raufzuklatschen und die 180er nach hinten zu packen? Kann halt leider null beurteilen, wie sich das auswirken würde.

Mittlerweile weiß ich auch, dass meine M355 mit dem Hebel ja ein 2-Finger-Bremssystem ist. Ich habe bisher drei Finger benutzt um zu bremsen. Heute habe ich explizit darauf geachtet, nur Zeige und Mittelfinger zu nehmen, damit ist das Kontrollgefühl schon deutlich angenehmer mit noch zwei Fingern am Griff.
Nur Vergleichswerte kenne ich halt nicht da außer kleinen Probefahrten nie ein anderes aktuelles MTB gefahren. Früher hatten meine Räder immer nur Felgenbremsen.


----------



## Pesta-Lev (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe die Bremsgriffbefestigung ca. 1cm weiter nach "innen" verschoben. Somit ziehe ich dann mit 2 Fingern am Ende des Hebels.
Probier das mal.


----------



## wreckingbike (17. Mai 2017)

Danke, guter Hinweis, das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen, der Platz ist auch eh etwas knapp. Habe breite Hände und die sind etwas gequetscht auf den Griffen.. kollidiert immer etwas mit der Schaltung.

Leider habe ich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel. Muss warten bis ein Kumpel mal wieder da ist, der einen hat. ;-)


----------



## DerHackbart (19. Mai 2017)

wreckingbike schrieb:


> Schonmal danke für die Idee, aber lohnt sich ein 100-Euro-Upgrade denn wirklich bei einem Attention SL? (Einsteiger-Hardtail und so)
> 
> Die Bremsleistung ist bis dato mittelmäßig-gut würde ich sagen, aber ich traue mich bei hoher Geschwindigkeit auch nur bedingt, die ganz hart durchzuziehen. Da fehlt mir noch ein wenig das Feeling, im Moment würde ich befürchten einen Abflug über den Lenker zu machen. ;-)
> Also sie packt schon zu und hält die Laufräder auch richtig fest wenn durchgezogen im Stand.
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall wenn man etwas traillastiger unterwegs sein möchte.

Ich hatte mein damaliges Attention auf SLX mit 180er Scheiben umgerüstet. Als ich es verkauft habe, sind die alten Bremsen wieser drauf gekommen und die SLX fahre ich jetzt am neuen Rad. 

Die Dosierbarkeit ist definitiv auch bei den Deore Bremsen besser.


----------



## wreckingbike (8. Juni 2017)

Hello again,
das Thema Bremsen habe ich nun erstmal ein wenig hinten an gestellt, da viele andere Baustellen im Moment, aber eine Frage: Ist dieses knarzende Geräusch das, wovon man hier öfter mal etwas liest, Cube-Lagerprobleme? Oder woher könnte es kommen? Bin da leider total unversiert. Ein Garantiefall?
https://streamable.com/85cs0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (8. Juni 2017)

Das Tretlager muss nachgezogen werden.
Macht der Händler für kleines Geld.


----------



## wreckingbike (8. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank,
habe gerade geguckt, für ein Selbstmachen bräuchte man Spezialwerkzeug, das ich nicht habe. 
Ist es denn schlimm, wenn ich damit jetzt noch fahre, oder sollte ich das lieber nicht? :-( 
Wollte eigentlich das Fahrrad im Urlaub in 3 Wochen warten lassen, der Cube-Händler hier um die Ecke hat für die Werkstatt mehrere Wochen Wartezeit (und ist auch nicht besonders entgegenkommend in der Hinsicht, weil ich das Bike nicht dort gekauft habe).


----------



## Rossi0815 (9. Juni 2017)

Hi,
das knacken kann quasi alles sein. Im einfachsten Fall braucht die Sattelstütze ein wenig Fett (hatte ich auch schon). Vor ein paar Tagen hat es bei mir auch wieder zu knacken begonnen und ich mein linkes Pedal als Knacker identifiziert. Wenn man Google ein wenig bemüht findet man auch, dass es der Steuersatz sein kann, angerissene Kette.....

Da kannst Du schon auch selber mit ein wenig probieren viel ausschließen bevor es Spezialwerkzeug benötigt.

Grüße


----------



## DerHackbart (9. Juni 2017)

Ob es das tretlager ist, kannst du wie folgt überprüfen.

Stell dich neben dein Rad und dreh das auf deiner Seite befindliche Pedal nach unten.
Nun stellst du dich mit deinem fanzen Gewicht auf das Pedal und wippst ein wenig darauf herum.

Das machst du auf beiden Seiten und wenn es kanckt ist es das Lager.


Wenn du in den drei Wochen bis dein Händler Zeit hat nicht gerade 500 Km fährst, kannst du so auch noch weiter fahren.


----------



## Dissektion (8. April 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was für ein Innenlager das Attention SL 2017 hat, BSA oder Pressfit?

Danke
Rene


----------



## Pesta-Lev (9. April 2019)

Ich habe letztes Jahr dieses eingebaut. XT Hollowtech II Innenlager BB-MT800
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-hollowtech-ii-innenlager-bb-mt800-449969


----------



## Dissektion (9. April 2019)

Pesta-Lev schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr dieses eingebaut. XT Hollowtech II Innenlager BB-MT800
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-hollowtech-ii-innenlager-bb-mt800-449969


Danke, das verrät mir aber auch nicht den Standard denn das gibts als BSA und Pressfit - ist aber egal, das Angebot welches ich im Auge hatte gibts nicht mehr, hab mich jetzt anders entschieden, Danke dennoch!

Grüße
Rene


----------



## TiCiLA (10. April 2019)

Doch tut es, einfach mal die Beschreibung lesen 


*Einsatzbereich:* MTB 
*Modell: *BB-MT800
*BB-Typ: *HOLLOWTECH II
*Gewinde: *BSA
*Gehäusebreite:* 68/73mm
*Schalendurchmesser: *BSA (BC 1.37)
*Montage:* geschraubt


----------



## Dissektion (10. April 2019)

TiCiLA schrieb:


> Doch tut es, einfach mal die Beschreibung lesen
> 
> 
> *Einsatzbereich:* MTB
> ...


Ja, da hast du recht.


----------



## Pesta-Lev (19. Februar 2020)

Hi,
ich habe letztens den Schaltzug erneuert. Der läuft z.T. ja durch den Rahmen. Nach ein paar Versuchen hat er dann auch den Ausgang unten vor dem Tretlager gefunden. Verlegt habe ich ihn schon korrekt. Nur muß man den Hebel jetzt sehr schwer drücken, um in die kleineren Gänge zu kommen. Zurück geht es wieder leicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte ?
Oder soll ich auf außen Verlegung umbauen ?
Gruß   Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheely (5. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte an meinem bike einen Ständer anbauen. Weiß jemand welcher da passt? Normale Ständer können nicht montiert werden und die Cube Ständer die ich gefunden habe scheinen auch alle *nicht* zu passen.

Ich glaube mein Cube ist ein 2010er Modell, bin mir aber nicht sicher da ich es gebraucht gekauft habe und leider keine Dokumentation vorhanden ist. Gibt es die Möglichkeit anhand einer Produktionsnummer oder der Rahmennummer auf das genaue Modell zu schließen?

Es hat die Manitou Minute LTD, 100mm Absolute mit Remote Lockout verbaut.
Vorne ist ein Nobby Nic und hinten ein Racing Ralph montiert, beide vermutlich Originalausstattung.
Es sind hydraulische Scheibenbremsen von Magura verbaut.
An den Halterungen der Bremsgriffe steht sowohl Magura als auch Jule hp.

Der Cube Support hat mir geschrieben dass für so ein altes Rad keine Informationen bereit stehen.

Des weiteren habe ich Probleme Informationen über die Funktion, Einstellung und Wartung der Federgabel zu finden. Zwar habe ich jede Menge gelesen dass einige dieser LTD Gabeln von Drake sein sollen und andere wiederrum von anderen Herstellern umgelabelt sein sollen aber ich blicke da nicht mehr durch. Ich habe leider keine Anleitung, weiß nicht wer der wahre Hersteller ist und welche Ersatzteile ich verwenden kann, ob man da Öl nachfüllen muss und wieviel etc.

Und ob ich den Hebel für den Lock Mechanismus nun spanne oder löse, mir fällt da kein Unterschied auf. Ich denke wenn der Hebel gespannt ist, sollte die Gabel gelockt sein und dürfte nicht mehr einfedern, sehe ich das richtig? Die Gabel federt aber immer ein.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## fweik (5. Mai 2022)

Was erwartest du jetzt?
Stell doch mal ein Foto von dem Hinterbau ein.
Dann kannst du auf youtube nach Videos über die Gabel schauen. Entweder du machst dich selber schlau, oder brngst das Rad weg.


----------



## 2wheely (5. Mai 2022)

Ich erwarte garnichts. Meine Hoffnung war das man aufgrund einer Rahmennummer oder der Ausstattung schon mal das genaue Modell feststellen kann.
Ich versuche mich gerade schlau zu machen, dazu gehört auch in einem Forum nachzufragen.


----------



## 2wheely (5. Mai 2022)




----------



## fweik (5. Mai 2022)

Ich sehe da keine Vorbereitungen für einen Fahrradständer. Es wird deshalb nur mit einem Universalteil gehen: zb. https://www.fahrrad.de/cube-univers...MI-bfuvt_I9wIVHBoGAB2JygiIEAQYCCABEgKH4fD_BwE
Ansonsten sind alle Shimanoteile mit einem Produktcode gekenzeichnet, meist auf der Rückseite, zb.  
FC-M750. Plus Anleitung für die Gabel, mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## 2wheely (5. Mai 2022)

Wie bekomme ich heraus was genau für ein Modell sich hinter der LTD-Gabel befindet?

Ich habe bereits Hier bei Hayes die Owner manuals und service manuals von 2007 bis 2014/2015 durchforstet, in keinem davon wird eine Minute LTD oder Drake LTD erwähnt.


----------



## fweik (5. Mai 2022)

Traust du dir eine Wartung der Gabel zu? Das ist zwar kein Hexenwerk, aber eine Anleitung ist schon nötig.
Wichtig ist das Dämpfungssystem = Absolute damping oder absolute+
Wenn der Service lange zurückliegt, sind neue Dichtungen sinnvoll und ein passendes Öl.


----------



## 2wheely (5. Mai 2022)

Mit der richtigen Anleitung sollte ich klar kommen, denke ich. Aber ohne dieser  würde ich die Gabel zwar zerlegen aber vermutlich nie wieder ordentlich zusammen bekommen. Ich denke da wurde noch nie ein Service gemacht. Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Anleitung die richtige für die Minute LTD ist, dieses Versteckspiel von Manitou oder Drake oder wer auch immer der Hersteller ist, einfach zum kotzen so etwas. Warum macht man so was? 

Nunja, ich habe keine Ahnung von den Dämpfungssystemen und weiß ja auch nicht was überhaupt in dieser Gabel drin steckt. Oder ob mir was um die Ohren fliegen wird, immerhin steckt da ja ne Feder drin. Dichtungen, Öl und eine weichere Feder wenn es gibt, da ich mit 66kg doch recht leicht bin. Ausserdem funktioniert der Lock ja auch nicht, vielleicht wegen ausgebliebenen Service, keine Ahnung.


----------



## fweik (6. Mai 2022)

Im Forum unter Federung gibt es auch wenig zur Minute, schau doch mal hier:
*Manitou Minute Expert LTD 2011 Wartung / Federtausch*​Mach doch mal ein Foto von der rechten Seite oben, und dem Code auf der Gabelkrone.
Zerlegen und reinigen des Castings, Schmierung der Abstreifer und neues Öl sollte kein Problem sein.

Ich habe auch noch das gefunden, es könnte sein, dass du eine abgespeckte Minute hast.

_Hallo
PSI ist schon richtig.Ich hatte Centurion angemailt(Vertrieb von Manitou in Deutschland) hier die Antwort:


die Drake hat ein sogenanntes Airassist System. Dabei wird die verbaute Stahlfeder mit dem Luftdruck unterstützt. Daher wird recht wenig Druck benötigt. Ein ausloten des benötigten Druckes über eine Tabelle kann ich nicht empfehlen, da unterschiedliche Geometrien und Sitzpositionen dabei sowiso nicht berücksichtigt werden. Am besten man stellt den Druck über den Negativfederweg ein. Der Negativfederweg ist der Betrag um den die Gabel beim bloßen aufsitzen in Fahrposition einsinkt. Der Negativfederweg sollte 20%-30% des ganzen Federwegs betragen.

Das der Druck so niedrig ist habe ich nicht vermutet,habe bis jetzt mit 4-5 bar bei
70 kg eingestellt,da ist die Gabel relativ bockig._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_29 (8. Mai 2022)

Hier werden auch schon die Stege der Bremsscheibe angebremst.
Da passt was nicht.


----------



## 2wheely (9. Mai 2022)

Hier sind die Fotos, da ist mir dann aufgefallen dass auf dem Deckel groß und fett ABS+ steht, wohl für Absolute+. 








Unter der Artikelnummer oder was auch immer das ist was auf der Gabel aufgedruckt ist, habe ich nichts gefunden.













In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich Hayes und Centurion angeschrieben und Antworten erhalten.

Während Hayes der Meinung ist

_*you could be right with MY2010 or greater. 
Basicly the fork model is based on the aftermarket version of an Marvel Exp.*_
*So please find the service manual attached. (2010 Service Manual)*

schickte mir Centurion das *2011 Service Manual* und meinte das wäre _*für alle Gabeln und man müsse schauen welches Kapitel zu den in der Gabel verbauten Technologien passt.*_
*Sollten Sie Ersatzteile benötigen lassen Sie bitte über Ihren Händler eine Anfrage dazu machen. Ein direkter Verkauf ist uns als Vertrieb nicht möglich, denn wir können nur Händler beliefern. Ob für die Gabel dieses Alters das passende Ersatzteile noch Lieferbar ist kann auch auf diesem Weg geklärt werden.*

Ich weiß schon garnicht mehr wo mir der Kopf steht.


Anhang anzeigen 1473620


Andy_29 schrieb:


> Hier werden auch schon die Stege der Bremsscheibe angebremst.
> Da passt was nicht.


Die vordere Bremsscheibe sieht genauso aus, ich vermute mal das gehört dann wohl so.


----------



## fweik (9. Mai 2022)

Bremsscheibe! Besonders vorne schaut es so aus, dass außen ein Grat entsteht, das wäre dann ein Hinweis, dass die Zange zu weit innen sitzt. Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Dicke der Scheibe an den Stegen messen und die Scheiben rechtzeitig wechseln.
Kannst du mit dem Sevice Manual etwas anfangen? Mehr Informationen hast du ja jetzt hoffentlich.
Ist die Gabel so fahrbar?


----------



## 2wheely (10. Mai 2022)

Die Bremsscheiben weisen keinen Grat auf, weder am Außen- noch am Innenradius, weder auf der rechten noch auf der linken Seite. Ich behalte die Bremsscheiben im Auge, die haben laut meiner chinesischen elektronischen Schiebelehre noch ca 1,9mm an der Schleiffläche, ich denke da müssten vorher eher die Beläge gewechselt werden.

Die Federgabel ist fahrbar, bis auf den Lock funktioniert sie, ich hoffe das ist dann nur eine Einstellungssache. Ich muss das Service Manual erst mal bei Gelegenheit in aller Ruhe studieren. Denke aber dass ich dann die nötigen Tätigkeiten der Wartung zuordnen kann. Die Werte der Schrauben und die Mengen fürs Öl kann ich darin auch nachsehen, ich hoffe das stimmt auch alles überein. 

Und wenn die Gabel angeblich identisch mit der Marvel Expert ist dann müsste auch dieses Service-Kit kompatibel sein: Servicekit-fuer-Marvel-Comp-Expert
Ich hoffe das ist dann auch der Fall.

Demnach sollten jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sein. Dankeschön für die Hilfe!


----------



## fweik (10. Mai 2022)

Das klingt doch nicht so schlecht. Ich habe auch den Service mit Anleitung an meinen Gabeln gemacht, war kein Hexenwerk. Wieviel Federweg nützst du denn aus und kannst du den SAG richtig einstellen. 
Auch wenn im Forum die Meinung herrscht, dass solche Räder unfahrbar sind, erfüllen sie für viele Radler ihren Zweck.


----------



## 2wheely (10. Mai 2022)

Wieviel Federweg ich ausnutze(n werde) weiß ich noch garnicht, habe das bike noch nicht allzulange. Der Negativ Dingsbums ist erfreulicherweise bei 2cm also 20%, das sollte laut einem Videotutorial passend sein. Das ist gut weil ich noch gar keine Luftpumpe für die Gabel habe.

Was meinst Du mit "dass solche Räder unfahrbar sind"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fweik (10. Mai 2022)

Unfahrbar= alte Geometrie= Lenkwinkel zu steil, Oberrohr zu kurz! Da wird dir hier dann empfohlen, keinen müden Euro zu investieren. Wie gesagt, ich sehe das etwas anders. Fahre einfach damit und mache deine Erfahrungen. Leih die dann irgendwann ein aktuelles Bike, dann weißt du, worauf du bei deimen nächsten Rad achten musst.


----------



## 2wheely (10. Mai 2022)

Ich finde das bike toll. Es fährt sich auf jeden Fall angenehmer als mein vorheriges, somit war es für mich ein upgrade. Ich falle vermutlich eh ein wenig aus der Rolle, da ich noch einen Ständer und Schmutzfänger dran montieren möchte, wer macht denn schon sowas an einem MTB oder CC oder was auch immer das ist. Mir wurscht


----------



## KettenKlaus (20. Mai 2022)

@2wheely Baujahr um 2010 ist Dein Bike. Die Magura Bremse muss aber nachgerüstet sein, da Cube in der Preisklasse noch nie Maguras verbaut hat. By the way, die Julie ist eine gute Bremse. Auch das Schleifbild auf den Scheiben zeigt, das sie richtig montiert ist. Magurascheiben haben neu 2mm Dicke und können bis 1,8mm heruntergefahren werden. 

Das Servicekit für die Manitou sieht passend aus. Brauchst zum kleinen Gabelservice aber noch Öl mit passender Visksität (siehe dazu im Servicemanual). Wenn der Lockout nicht sperrt, ist die Zugspannung der Remoteeinheit zu gering. Das beim Gabelservice korrigieren. 
Wegen eines passenden Ständers gehst Du mal mit dem Bike zum Händler, weil es zuviele Befestigungsstandards gibt. 
Viel Spass mit dem Bike.


----------



## 2wheely (20. Mai 2022)

@KettenKlaus  Ich danke Dir für die Infos!


----------



## jake (21. Mai 2022)

Bei diesen Rahmen wurde ein 2teiliger Seitenständer verbaut. Dabei wurde eine Platte von innen verbaut.


----------



## 2wheely (22. Mai 2022)

@jake  Das ist ja interessant! Habe jetzt einige Zeit recherchiert, leider scheint es keinerlei Übersicht über die bisherigen Fahrradstander von Cube zu geben. Es ist wohl ziemlich unwahrscheinlich dass ich genau diesen irgendwo zu kaufen  finden werde. 
Danke Dir für die Info!


----------

